# Makita taking over Dolmar brand in the USA



## Edge & Engine (Jul 1, 2015)

Just got the news this morning that Makita USA will be assuming control of Dolmar Power Products, distribution, parts and warranty. While it's unclear at this time what will happen to the Dolmar brand name, the wording sounds rather ominous. Makita will be "merging" the Dolmar product line with Makita's in 2016. That's all the info I have so far, stay tuned?


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 1, 2015)

Not sure if this is good or not. I like the dolmar color better. The Makita brand probably has more recognition over here though.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jul 1, 2015)

Where's Nstueve? I think he had something to do with this.


----------



## Tree Feller (Jul 1, 2015)

I talked to my local dealer and he said that something was going to happen to Dolmar but would not tell me what? He did say he was not happy about it!? I ask about the Makita line and he said he was not interested in selling them if they did change due to the fact they don't sell as good as the Dolmars?? I personally hope Dolmar stays here!!


----------



## nstueve (Jul 1, 2015)

easy keith... LOL...

This may help or hurt depending on how distribution goes and dealers are supported. It will be better if it improves parts distribution and availability. I don't really want to see makita's on HD shelves next to the WT's though.


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 1, 2015)

nstueve said:


> easy keith... LOL...
> 
> This may help or hurt depending on how distribution goes and dealers are supported. It will be better if it improves parts distribution and availability.



I dont know any more than what is already posted but i wont shed a single tear about power distributors loosing dolmar. It cant get any worse than it is right now.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jul 1, 2015)

Anything is speculation at this point, but given Makita's current position with major retailers "box stores", I'm guessing that's the direction they're headed. And frankly I will be surprised if the Dolmar name (USA market) survives this one.

The current IDN distribution is actually better than it was a several years ago, but their programs are not great to say the least.


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 1, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> I dont know any more than what is already posted but i wont shed a single tear about power distributors loosing dolmar. It cant get any worse than it is right now.



Totally agree. Dolmar does not know how to treat their Dealers or run a parts distribution company. Solid product however.


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 1, 2015)

Could be a matter of two Asian companies getting ready to battle it out; Echo and Makita.


----------



## pro94lt (Jul 1, 2015)

Sad to see dolmar go... makita to me equals home depot= something like black and decker... even though I know makita =dolmar. The blue is just to much...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 1, 2015)

Maybe its a good thing i chose a 2260 over a 6100?


----------



## Philbert (Jul 1, 2015)

Edge & Engine said:


> Just got the news this morning that Makita USA will be assuming control of Dolmar Power Products . . .


Interesting. Thanks for posting.

I hope that they treat the Dolmar dealers right. I know one Dolmar/Jonsered dealer where this could be the the second shake-up in as many years!

Philbert


----------



## 166 (Jul 1, 2015)

The saws aren't changing color.


----------



## Termite (Jul 1, 2015)

And I just bought a 6100. But I haven't got it yet.


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 1, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Maybe its a good thing i chose a 2260 over a 6100?





Termite said:


> And I just bought a 6100. But I haven't got it yet.



Nothing to worry about. Seriously doubt there will be any drastic changes that affect the customers.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 1, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> Nothing to worry about. Seriously doubt there will be any drastic changes that affect the customers.



Well we will hope not. we will all know when the dust settles.


----------



## cobey (Jul 2, 2015)

I still want a 7900


----------



## rynosawr (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't know who I think is worse.... my Dolmar dealer is a good guy but he doesn't know much because it was a new line to him and he is sort of "checked out" of chainsaws...... The local Makita service people do their job and that is about the extent of it. Not a friendly place to do business with....

If Makita wants to make it in the big world of chainsaws, they better get into the Big box stores with their pro-series saws where other Makita tools are sold for brand recognition.

This will be bad news for echo I think.... especially if Makita doesn't screw up all of the good Dolmar designs of their chainsaws


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 2, 2015)

rynosawr said:


> I don't know who I think is worse.... my Dolmar dealer is a good guy but he doesn't know much because it was a new line to him and he is sort of "checked out" of chainsaws...... The local Makita service people do their job and that is about the extent of it. Not a friendly place to do business with....
> 
> If Makita wants to make it in the big world of chainsaws, they better get into the Big box stores with their pro-series saws where other Makita tools are sold for brand recognition.
> 
> This will be bad news for echo I think.... especially if Makita doesn't screw up all of the good Dolmar designs of their chainsaws


That will be the downfall of them. I hope they stick with their current dealer model and just start getting rid of the small dealers that don't care while adding dealers that are going to push the brand. National advertising would do wonders for increasing sales in my opinion. Dolmar has a great history if they would just advertise it


----------



## rynosawr (Jul 2, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> That will be the downfall of them. I hope they stick with their current dealer model and just start getting rid of the small dealers that don't care while adding dealers that are going to push the brand. National advertising would do wonders for increasing sales in my opinion. Dolmar has a great history if they would just advertise it




With you being a dealer I certainly can respect your position on it.

It is a shame that their isn't enough brand recognition vs. the cream sickle boys.

Stihl makes some great products, but what they really do well is advertise everywhere. Here in Denver, even ignorant homeowners think that their isn't another good brand besides Stihl. Period. They think husky's are just a cheap plastic saw brand sold at Lowes and they would associate Makita saws the same if they found them there in a big box store.

Dolmar? What is a Dolmar?

Only the pro users know really... And that is a shame.

Stihl is winning because there are umpteen big dealers and service centers with parts for them, and they not only have the cheapie homeowner-level saws for sale at almost all dealers, but also the pro level saws for 3 or 4 times the price, even at my local Ace Hardware.

I had posted this on another thread, but I was saying that I can sell my used/fixed Stihl saws here for 1.5x's the "market" price locally.

I had a nice dolmar ps5100 that I had to sell for cheap here on AS because no one locally wanted to even look at it and didn't know anything about the brand.
Dang nice saws...


----------



## nstueve (Jul 2, 2015)

It might be that Makita just got tired of everyone crying about parts distribution and stepped in to add parts to their power tool dealers. 

It is funny how HD rents but doesn't sell the Makitas. Pretty sure that has something to do with the power tool licence between Makita and HD. Here in the midwest I have seen a boom in Dolmar stores. Midwest Power Distributors (don't know actual name) that sell and supply for briggs/kohler have switched from carrying Jonsered/Husky to carrying Dolmar. I think that's why I see them more.

I agree with the statement above about Dolmar needing better dealers. The closest one to me is kinda pointless for anything but ordering parts. He has a dusty as hell 420 and a couple electric models. I think he would get alot more out of it if he got a bigger display with more saws but they are a Grasshopper mower dealer and that's 90% of their work. They wont go out of their way for a chainsaw brand most people haven't heard of...

I've considered going legit and getting my own dealership licence but I cant be there 9-5 for regular work and deliveries and such.


----------



## nstueve (Jul 2, 2015)

rynosawr said:


> With you being a dealer I certainly can respect your position on it.
> 
> It is a shame that their isn't enough brand recognition vs. the cream sickle boys.
> 
> ...



No stihl is winning b/c they are in every farm and ag store that sells John Deere and other big brand equipment. And they also charge each dealer for advertising... I think one guy told me he paid $5k a year to the stihl advertising budget. Small dealers and small engine shops won't want to cover that, but John Deere dealer that just made $20K commission on a tractor sale wouldn't think twice about $5k.


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 2, 2015)

rynosawr said:


> Stihl makes some great products, but what they really do well is advertise everywhere. Here in Denver, even ignorant homeowners think that their isn't another good brand besides Stihl. Period. They think husky's are just a cheap plastic saw brand sold at Lowes and they would associate Makita saws the same if they found them there in a big box store.



With that statement please tell me again why


rynosawr said:


> If Makita wants to make it in the big world of chainsaws, they better get into the Big box stores with their pro-series saws where other Makita tools are sold for brand recognition.


 ? I like the fact that Dolmar has resisted the urge to go into big box stores and cheapen their saws up. They lack passionate dealers and national advertising. With those two things added i think Dolmar could be a real threat to Stihl/ Husky. There is still a need and want for something sold exclusively through small mom and pop shops that care about their customers and know the product. That model may not lead to the largest sales numbers but it will lead to the happiest and most loyal customers.


----------



## Tree Feller (Jul 2, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> ? I like the fact that Dolmar has resisted the urge to go into big box stores and cheapen their saws up. They lack passionate dealers and national advertising. With those two things added i think Dolmar could be a real threat to Stihl/ Husky. There is still a need and want for something sold exclusively through small mom and pop shops that care about their customers and know the product. That model may not lead to the largest sales numbers but it will lead to the happiest and most loyal customers.



I agree with this. I am lucky enough to have a real good Dolmar dealer here in NC. He sells Dolmar, husky and Echo. Everything from trimmers/blows to chainsaws. But he pushes Dolmar really hard because he knows what they are. But i would have to say those types are few when it comes to Dolmar dealers. On the otherhand we have LOTS of stihl dealers here and every one that i have been in act like they don't care if i buy a saw or not. they have that attitude of "this is what we have, here is the price, take it or get out". Dealer support means alot to me. But dealer support does not necessarily sell saws, the average saw buyer don't really care its more about what they see or hear the most of.


----------



## nstueve (Jul 2, 2015)

Tree Feller said:


> I agree with this. I am lucky enough to have a real good Dolmar dealer here in NC. He sells Dolmar, husky and Echo. Everything from trimmers/blows to chainsaws. But he pushes Dolmar really hard because he knows what they are. But i would have to say those types are few when it comes to Dolmar dealers. On the otherhand we have LOTS of stihl dealers here and every one that i have been in act like they don't care if i buy a saw or not. they have that attitude of "this is what we have, here is the price, take it or get out". Dealer support means alot to me. But dealer support does not necessarily sell saws, the average saw buyer don't really care its more about what they see or hear the most of.



The sentiment of the stihl dealer not caring is more than just your area. I walked into a JD dealer a while back and while the parts guy was busy I went to peek at what the prices were on the new units. There was a kid there that was the "floor salesman" and was trying to help a guy pick a saw out. Couldn't even answer the question "whats the difference between this ms290 and the ms261... I of course had to step in and explain the difference between pro and "farmboss" saws. After I spent 20mins with this guy he settled on a ms361 and was pretty happy with everything. He just needed to know what size was best for his uses and what he was buying for the extra $$$. Little did I know the owner of the JD dealership was behind us the whole time... He offered me a job 2 mins after the guy with the 361 left. He said his saw sales were flat and customers were not very happy with the sales or service (and overall knowledge) his current staff was providing. He also said they hadn't sold anything bigger than a ms290 in 8 months and was surprised how easily I sold a $800 saw package. I declined the job offer having a pretty solid job already but told said his staff needs to be better trained. I told him when his staff can provide 1/2 the knowledge I can, they will be able to up-sell saws all day long. He asked if I would train a few this summer for him and I said maybe but haven't found the time to get back with him. 

Long story short, if Dolmar can pull together good dealers that will push the product and know what they are selling Stihl could be in trouble on a customer service basis alone. I think the biggest problem is dealerships that hire a 17-20 y/o kid to do sales that knows nothing and is only there for his $9-12/hr job. The other big problem around here is that there are lots of customers that can't make it in to a dealer between 8-5pm during the week.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> It is funny how HD rents but doesn't sell the Makitas.



They will sell you new Makita chainsaws if you ask at the Pro desk, or at the rental counter. Special order. 

They don't mention this in the chainsaw aisle because their marketing folks focus on volume sales. 

I remember, years ago when we had a Makita factory service center here, that they would not sell me parts for a Dolmar saw. They claimed that they were different, and not supported by them. So, on one hand, it might be nice if they dropped that charade. 

Philbert


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 2, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I remember, years ago when we had a Makita factory service center here, that they would not sell me parts for a Dolmar saw. They claimed that they were different, and not supported by them. So, on one hand, it might be nice if they dropped that charade.
> 
> Philbert



I have asked about the blue parts and was told they cant sell them. only makita service centers can get the blue parts. That is one thing that i do hope happens with the change. Open up the blue parts side to the Dolmar dealers. Maybe even give us the option to order the blue makita version for the guys like @nstueve that prefer blue. While we are all talking about something that nobody really knows whats going to happen i might as well add that to my wish list.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 2, 2015)

Makita doesn't make a 7900, they only go up to the 6401 and we add the 79cc pc to make a 7901. Wonder if they will now offer a 7901 as Makita, or if the Dolly 7910 goes away in the US? Is there any more news about the new 90cc saw that Dolmar was supposed to be working on?


----------



## Philbert (Jul 2, 2015)

Maybe the headline should read. "_Makita sacks Dolmar_"?

Philbert


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Chris J. (Jul 2, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Makita doesn't make a 7900, they only go up to the 6401 and we add the 79cc pc to make a 7901. Wonder if they will now offer a 7901 as Makita, or if the Dolly 7910 goes away in the US? Is there any more news about the new 90cc saw that Dolmar was supposed to be working on?



I was always under the impression that, at least at some time, the 7900 sold as a Dolmar, and the 7901 sold as a Makita. I wouldn't bet the grocery money, but I'm 97% sure this is accurate.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 2, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> I was always under the impression that, at least as some time, the 7900 sold as a Dolmar, and the 7901 sold as a Makita. I wouldn't bet the grocery money, but I'm 97% sure this is accurate.


You sir would be correct.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 2, 2015)

There have been blue versions of the 7300 and 7900. Not sold much in the US market however....

*Edit:*

"Happy Start"..............LOL.


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 2, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> You sir would be correct.




Well, while I'm on a roll....

I also recall back when the 5100 and the 7900 were considered "the" "new" saws to have, Dolmar dealers were complaining about disorganized distribution and lack of marketing by Dolmar. It looks like that hasn't changed much since then.

Around here the only folks who have even heard of Dolmar chainsaws are the ones in the saw business, and their knowledge doesn't go much further than knowing the name. I don't see Makita badged chainsaws in Big Box Stores having much of an impact here.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 2, 2015)

The 7901 wasn't sold the last few years. They just did the 6400 for rentals and the smaller saws.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 2, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> I don't see Makita badged chainsaws in Big Box Stores having much of an impact here.



I have suggested to HD store staff several times that posting in the chainsaw aisle that Makita chainsaws are available would give their sales people an answer to customers who ask about STIHL and Husqvarna saws. That said, many people never heard of Makita or Dolmar chainsaws at all. I learned about them when I saw HD renting them, and bought one of their used electric saws. Then I learned alot more here on AS, and from a few Dolmar dealers and enthusiasts (also AS members).

Philbert


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jul 2, 2015)

I Aus they killed the Dolmar brand about 5 or 6 years ago.
I notice our Makita saws also have more (claimed) power than in the states.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 2, 2015)

Makita took over the Dolmar sales here a while ago - but it made little or no differense, as there weren't any real dealers anyway.


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 2, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Makita took over the Dolmar sales here a while ago - but it made little or no differense, as there weren't any real dealers anyway.


so what other goodies do we have to look forward to? Makita took over the sales but did they rebrand them Makita with orange plastic or are they still Dolmar


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 2, 2015)

Jeffkrib said:


> I Aus they killed the Dolmar brand about 5 or 6 years ago.
> I notice our Makita saws also have more (claimed) power than in the states.
> 
> View attachment 433744



That looks like the original PS-7900 specs.....


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 2, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> so what other goodies do we have to look forward to? Makita took over the sales but did they rebrand them Makita with orange plastic or are they still Dolmar



The last I heard, you could still get them in Dolmar colors - but I haven't checked recently.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 2, 2015)

This thread has been interesting to follow but doesn't impact me in any way because I rarely if ever see either of those brands in this part of the country. The only Makita's I've seen is in the rental room of Home Depot. I've seen some of each at GTGs but just never encounter them otherwise. Jonsered was also extremely rare before TSC started carrying them. I almost never see .058 gauge chain either so I guess it depends on where in the world one lives.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 2, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Maybe the headline should read. "_Makita sacks Dolmar_"?
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 433688




Sachs owned Dolmar before Makita bought it in 1992 or so.


----------



## 166 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sachs sold their share of Dolmar to Makita in 1991. We will still have orange and black saws but we probably will see blue cordless tools along with trimmers, blowers, etc. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jere39 (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't have any insight into the corporate/marketing/dealership machinations of Dolmar. I am very lucky to have a great local dealer, who operates a very small, one-man saw shop. I bought a 510 from him several years ago, and it has been a perfect fit for my little firewood operation. Last year I ran into several larger trees, and as luck would have it, found a great deal on a new 6100. I expect to cut a long time into the future with these two saws. While I have complete faith in my local dealer, I've never needed a part except an extra bar for my 510. So, I am optimistic that if I ever need parts, my dealer will be able to get them.

As a little side story, I took my saws to my cabin in the mountains to cut firewood with some of the other guys this Spring. As usual, the rest of the tailgates were sporting Huskys and Stihls and one clever guy sitting at an open cabin window asked why I brought a saw from the "Dollar Store". Lots of great humor at the hunting cabin. Then we started saws. After an hour, someone noted the stack of cut wood around me, versus the other sawyers and saws. Next fuel refill, everyone was looking over the Dolmars, and wanting to "run one of them once".

I'm not in charge of marketing, and it is unlikely any of these guys will ever buy a Dolmar instead of another Husky or Stihl, but there won't be anymore jokes in the camp.


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 2, 2015)

166 said:


> Sachs sold their share of Dolmar to Makita in 1991. We will still have orange and black saws but we probably will see blue cordless tools along with trimmers, blowers, etc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


I would like to see it all in Orange but I will welcome any chance to expand the lineup and gives customers more choices


----------



## Justsaws (Jul 3, 2015)

I have seen and owned more modern Dolmar saws in blue than any other color. Blue parts were much easier to get as well, times changed and now days I do not see hardly any new Dolmars at all. 

Makita has a strong following in the contractor world, lots of folks running blue everything ecxcept chainsaw and multi purpose saws. If those saws where readily availible like they used to be there would be more units being sold more units being serviced. 

Let me put it this way, closest shop to the job gets the sale, everyday, all day. 

Service is a little different, all about turn around. It is worth the drive if it puts the tool back in service fast and cost effectively.

Thought I would that I am not sure how much of a dent Echo has made in the sales 60cc and smaller saws in terms of Stihl and Husqvarna branded tools but I know they are killing Dolmars presence from what I see.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 3, 2015)

STIHL, Husqvarna, and ECHO advertise. Dolmar has a great story to tell, but I only hear it on sites like this.

http://www.dolmarpowerproducts.com/company/history/80_years_dolmar.html

http://www.dolmarpowerproducts.com/company/history/

Philbert


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 3, 2015)

Jere39 said:


> I don't have any insight into the corporate/marketing/dealership machinations of Dolmar. I am very lucky to have a great local dealer, who operates a very small, one-man saw shop. I bought a 510 from him several years ago, and it has been a perfect fit for my little firewood operation. Last year I ran into several larger trees, and as luck would have it, found a great deal on a new 6100. I expect to cut a long time into the future with these two saws. While I have complete faith in my local dealer, I've never needed a part except an extra bar for my 510. So, I am optimistic that if I ever need parts, my dealer will be able to get them.
> 
> As a little side story, I took my saws to my cabin in the mountains to cut firewood with some of the other guys this Spring. As usual, the rest of the tailgates were sporting Huskys and Stihls and one clever guy sitting at an open cabin window asked why I brought a saw from the "Dollar Store". Lots of great humor at the hunting cabin. Then we started saws. After an hour, someone noted the stack of cut wood around me, versus the other sawyers and saws. Next fuel refill, everyone was looking over the Dolmars, and wanting to "run one of them once".
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same story with my 421....for 42cc it flat out cuts with the CAT removed and a Stihl PS chain.


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 3, 2015)

No one in/around Houston knows much about Dolmar, but as others have posted about the areas where they live, Makita power tools have a strong presence here.

Not really related, but...a pawn shop near me has a very clean Sachs-Dolmar 115 marked at $180.00. I drop in every couple of weeks to see if they've marked it down, or are willing to deal (so far no go). The chances of them selling a Sachs-Dolmar, of any size, is pretty slim. Maybe after it's collected 1/2 inch of dust...............


----------



## bwalker (Jul 7, 2015)

porsche965 said:


> Totally agree. Dolmar does not know how to treat their Dealers or run a parts distribution company. Solid product however.


And it's for this reason I will never own another.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Oct 30, 2015)

Interesting stuff. At the Boonville, NY Woodsmen's Field Days, Makita reps were assuring us that no major branding changes were coming, now Makita announced at last week's GIE-EXPO in Louisville, KY :


> Makita, who has owned the Dolmar brand for many years, is officially shifting away from the popular brand name. From now on, Dolmar will be phasing out and everything will be marketed Makita


 and


> At a GIE+EXPO 2015 press conference on October 21, Makita USA highlighted two key product innovations for its broad lineup of handheld power equipment. The company also announced a major brand integration that's been underway since the beginning of the month.
> 
> Makita USA acquired Dolmar and began manufacturing Dolmar-branded equipment in 1991. *Makita has now begun the process of transitioning off of the Dolmar brand*.


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 30, 2015)

From what i was told ...chainsaw will remain red but be branded Makita. Everything else...blowers, trimmers, cut off saws will be branded Makita and transition to the standard makita teal color.

http://www.protoolreviews.com/news/makita-4-stroke-outdoor-power-tools/19580/

suppose to be some announcements made at the TCI expo too but i cant find them listed as an exhibitor TCI expo is November 12-14

I stole this picture from the GIE+expo thread


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 30, 2015)

I am debating about going to the TCI expo...only a couple hours away but I absolutely hate Pittsburgh.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Oct 30, 2015)

Now a days when I hear the name Makita I immediately think of Timber Joey and Portland Timbers soccer.
Hell of a game last night...on to round two...Go Timbers!!!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 30, 2015)

The real question in everyone's minds is how is distribution going to be handled? I know Midwest power was going to drop dolmar brand due to uncertainty in how stuff will shift. Also will makita saws be sold in box stores now? This will kill small engine shop sales if they do.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 30, 2015)

Makita is nuts not branding the saws Dolmar.


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 30, 2015)

I really wish they would have stuck to Dolmar but it is what it is and the Makita name is more recognizable to the average consumer


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 30, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> From what i was told ...chainsaw will remain red but be branded Makita. Everything else...blowers, trimmers, cut off saws will be branded Makita and transition to the standard makita teal color.
> 
> http://www.protoolreviews.com/news/makita-4-stroke-outdoor-power-tools/19580/
> 
> ...




So how long do we have to snag a Red Dolmar?


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## fordf150 (Oct 30, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> So how long do we have to snag a Red Dolmar?


No clue. Personal feelings are that new models will come branded Makita immediately and existing models will be switched as they burn thru existing inventory. That is just what makes sense to me but absolutely nothing to back it up. Steve would probably have a better answer


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 30, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> No clue. Personal feelings are that new models will come branded Makita immediately and existing models will be switched as they burn thru existing inventory. That is just what makes sense to me but absolutely nothing to back it up. Steve would probably have a better answer


Steve will be involved in a corporate meeting next week to discuss existing inventories and branding changes.
As far as I know, from a consumer stand point, it's more or less just a change in name. It's the same product.
I don't know about you, but I'll always consider them to be Dolmars.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 30, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> So how long do we have to snag a Red Dolmar?


Already been hoarding them for 4 years! [emoji33]


----------



## nstueve (Oct 30, 2015)

166 said:


> View attachment 457307



What model is this??? I want one already!!!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 30, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Steve will be involved in a corporate meeting next week to discuss existing inventories and branding changes.
> As far as I know, from a consumer stand point, it's more or less just a change in name. It's the same product.
> I don't know about you, but I'll always consider them to be Dolmars.


Yea but the problem is that makita had some other cheap junk saws that weren't made by dolmar to my knowledge. Now we won't know where the line in the sand will be! However, I think those other saws were mostly other markets besides USA.


----------



## CoreyB (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know how I feel about this.
As long as they let dolmar do what dolmar does and not try to cut corners. 
I am glad I got minebefore the rebranding.


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 30, 2015)

nstueve said:


> What model is this??? I want one already!!!


Wait till we get one of those and tear it apart. Very interesting saw


----------



## CoreyB (Oct 30, 2015)

nstueve said:


> What model is this??? I want one already!!!





fordf150 said:


> Wait till we get one of those and tear it apart. Very interesting saw


I wonder if that is the rumored 352?


----------



## OldJack (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd be afraid of losing a blue one in a snowbank at quiting time in December. I'll stick with my red 5105.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 31, 2015)

352? I wonder when Makita/Dolmar will come out with an EPA approved replacement for the 9010? With the 661 out and the pending Auto-tune 395xp replacement, I wonder if Makita has any interest in this admittedly smaller market segment.


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 31, 2015)

Im a huge Makita power tool fan. It will be hard to get used to the Dolmar color with Makita labeling. They should have left it alone.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 31, 2015)

I know where I am in the PNW a Dolmar doesn't sell at all, and after having two 5105 I wouldn't buy one again both had bottom end issues.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 31, 2015)

Like what? Unless you were trying to run a 28" bar on 50:1 or less oil, I'd be hard-pressed to see how you kill a 5105, let alone 2.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 31, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> Like what? Unless you were trying to run a 28" bar on 50:1 or less oil, I'd be hard-pressed to see how you kill a 5105, let alone 2.


Two bottom ends on two separate saws with 20" bars they were landing saws one froze solid in 6 months they warranted and the second one froze in a year, mix is the same as my falling saws which is 32:1 no one has figured out why. Only thing even the factory has figured out is had crank main bearings.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 31, 2015)

That's bizarre. Forgive me as I don't mean to sound incredulous or vindictive here, but how were they used? Did people let them warm up for more than 10 seconds before pinning them wide-open? I've seen some VERY good saws, that were treated horribly and lived very short lives. I've also seen some crappy saws last a long time with proper care and a bit of respect. If your guys were doing all of these things, then I am truly surprised. But, all of the makers have had a few lemons here and there.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 31, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> That's bizarre. Forgive me as I don't mean to sound incredulous or vindictive here, but how were they used? Did people let them warm up for more than 10 seconds before pinning them wide-open? I've seen some VERY good saws, that were treated horribly and lived very short lives. I've also seen some crappy saws last a long time with proper care and a bit of respect. If your guys were doing all of these things, then I am truly surprised. But, all of the makers have had a few lemons here and there.


They were warmed, I don't let my guys treat their equipment like crap if they do they are gone as well. They are running 555 and 562xpw with no issues. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 31, 2015)

Hmm. That's interesting. I do like my 562 so that's not a surprise to me. I was under the impression that the 5105 was just as reliable as the MS261 and the 346xp/550xp...


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 31, 2015)

Skeans said:


> Two bottom ends on two separate saws with 20" bars they were landing saws one froze solid in 6 months they warranted and the second one froze in a year, mix is the same as my falling saws which is 32:1 no one has figured out why. Only thing even the factory has figured out is had crank main bearings.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


not really surprising to me....50cc saw with a 20" 3/8(i am also guessing rakers a bit on the aggressive side) in a production environment. Would be really surprised if any 50cc saw could last in that application.


----------



## Vibes (Oct 31, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> I am debating about going to the TCI expo...only a couple hours away but I absolutely hate Pittsburgh.


 HEY NOW!!! Where are you located? Might be worth a bike trip over some day.


----------



## Vibes (Oct 31, 2015)

I've been starting to see more and more of the Makita cut off saws on jobsites. They are usually in the hands of the lunks who work for the bricky's or iron heads. I've asked them what they think of them and the response is pretty much universal. " There things are great" " Usually start in 4 or 5 pulls" " Haven't flooded one out yet" We all know what the brand is they are comparing them too.


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 31, 2015)

Vibes said:


> HEY NOW!!! Where are you located? Might be worth a bike trip over some day.


Dont get upset...it isnt your fault Pittsburgh is miserable to drive in

22 west to 250 to 36. 2 hrs of scenic riding especially 250 out around the lake.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 31, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Im a huge Makita power tool fan. It will be hard to get used to the Dolmar color with Makita labeling. They should have left it alone.


Pretend its a Milwaukee


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 31, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Pretend its a Milwaukee



That's exactly what I thought of Chris.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 31, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> I really wish they would have stuck to Dolmar but it is what it is and the Makita name is more recognizable to the average consumer


The makita name is recognizable to people that buy electric tools. Not for ***.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 31, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> That's bizarre. Forgive me as I don't mean to sound incredulous or vindictive here, but how were they used? Did people let them warm up for more than 10 seconds before pinning them wide-open? I've seen some VERY good saws, that were treated horribly and lived very short lives. I've also seen some crappy saws last a long time with proper care and a bit of respect. If your guys were doing all of these things, then I am truly surprised. But, all of the makers have had a few lemons here and there.


A saw shouldn't have to be baby'ed to prevent the sort of failures in question.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 31, 2015)

I wasn't saying they should be babied. If a person is dumb enough to take a cold engine of any kind, start it cold and immediately take off in drag-race fashion (essentially bucking) then they shouldn't be surprised by early failure(s). Even the old 2-stroke Detroit gen sets that were designed to do that weren't run often w/o durability concerns. I was trying to establish if monkeys were running the saws w/no regard for treatment and the financial investment, or if he had competent, conscientious operators who took care of their tools.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 31, 2015)

It was the oil they used ............


Hullo


----------



## Skeans (Oct 31, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> It was the oil they used ............
> 
> 
> Hullo


Oh yeah that was the problem the lube right mix. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bwalker (Oct 31, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> I wasn't saying they should be babied. If a person is dumb enough to take a cold engine of any kind, start it cold and immediately take off in drag-race fashion (essentially bucking) then they shouldn't be surprised by early failure(s). Even the old 2-stroke Detroit gen sets that were designed to do that weren't run often w/o durability concerns. I was trying to establish if monkeys were running the saws w/no regard for treatment and the financial investment, or if he had competent, conscientious operators who took care of their tools.


You have never been around a logging operation I take it?
Saws on a landing get the snot beat out of them and I have never seen one warmed up. Despite this Husky and Stihl saws last along time when ran like this.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 31, 2015)

bwalker said:


> You have never been around a logging operation I take it?
> Saws on a landing get the snot bear out of them and I have never seen one warmed up. Despite this Husky and Stihl saws last along time when ran like this.


My guys actually do warm them up a little they are pretty good on equipment. Dolmar Makita saws just aren't up to the task in my book compared to the Huskys that replaced them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 31, 2015)

I like the blue.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 31, 2015)

But I do like the black tops best with the blue. But who cares really.


----------



## Vibes (Oct 31, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> Dont get upset...it isnt your fault Pittsburgh is miserable to drive in
> 
> 22 west to 250 to 36. 2 hrs of scenic riding especially 250 out around the lake.
> 
> View attachment 457383


I know that area pretty well. We pass through there on our way to Mid Ohio. Pittsbughs easy to drive in. My guess is this Expo will be at the convention center in downtown.


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 31, 2015)

Stupid (??) observation and question:

In general, Stihl & Husqvarna are the "big two" in the US for chainsaws. In Europe, do Dolmar and Solo rank up there with Stihl & Husqvarna?


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 31, 2015)

bwalker said:


> You have never been around a logging operation I take it?
> Saws on a landing get the snot beat out of them and I have never seen one warmed up.


That's why I don't question the break downs of a 50cc saw with a 20" bar on the landing. Notice they were replaced with 60cc saws and not a 545 or 550


----------



## porsche965 (Oct 31, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> That's why I don't question the break downs of a 50cc saw with a 20" bar on the landing. Notice they were replaced with 60cc saws and not a 545 or 550



I've punished a couple of 5105s even at 60:1 and they have never skipped a beat. Cat on and off. Running an 18" 3/8ths set up more for blocking than just limbing. I just must be lucky...

Just bought another.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 31, 2015)

Vibes said:


> We pass through there on our way to Mid Ohio.




I can hear the cars at mid-ohio some weekends. Like bike week too.


----------



## porsche965 (Oct 31, 2015)

My home track


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 1, 2015)

bwalker said:


> You have never been around a logging operation I take it?
> Saws on a landing get the snot beat out of them and I have never seen one warmed up. Despite this Husky and Stihl saws last along time when ran like this.


Not enough to claim any real knowledge or experience. I have been around more than a few firewood operations and known some Asplundh type guys. I was coming from that perspective along with the generally MUCH harder and denser wood I cut routinely here than is found in the PNW.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 1, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> Not enough to claim any real knowledge or experience. I have been around more than a few firewood operations and known some Asplundh type guys. I was coming from that perspective along with the generally MUCH harder and denser wood I cut routinely here than is found in the PNW.


When guys are running other people equipment it routinely gets beat on.
I had a Stihl 260 that was run alot by college students for 6 years. No warm up and terrible abuse to the chain. It never missed a beat.
Main bearing failures are sort of rare baring a design issue. The big end rod bearing typically fails from dirt or lack of lube first. Lack of warm up can cause a cold seizure, though I have never seen one in a saw. It's more of a problem with liquid cooled motors or motors with steel or iron cylinder liners.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 1, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> That's why I don't question the break downs of a 50cc saw with a 20" bar on the landing. Notice they were replaced with 60cc saws and not a 545 or 550


They were replaced with the 555 as a direct swap after all the issues, the 562 is a full wrap falling saw running a 32. Those saws on the landing do get ran but not like a falling saw. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wde_1978 (Nov 1, 2015)

I am sort of a Dolmar fan and don't really like the re-branding Makita is doing. 

But that is what big money backed corporations do, take over the competition or whatever manufacturer they like and squish their name in the process.



JeremiahJohnson said:


> I like the blue.



I prefer the *RED*! 



JeremiahJohnson said:


> But I do like the black tops best with the blue. But who cares really.



Black tops are acceptable on a RED PH, I just can't get past that Makita blue (teal)!

Do You have a big enough starter handle on that saw?


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 1, 2015)

I agree the teal is ugly!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a teal 6401 and a teal 6401 bigbore they run well enough to over look the color the blk hood helps a lot.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 1, 2015)

wde_1978 said:


> Do You have a big enough starter handle on that saw?



Yep my favorite handles and there is a bigger reason behind them. But you have to been in the know as to why.


----------



## wde_1978 (Nov 1, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Yep my favorite handles and there is a bigger reason behind them. But you have to been in the know as to why.



You either have a hook as Your starter hand (no offense intended!) , or all Your saw have zero squish - close enough!? 

And, that Husky 3120 with that cute little Cannon bar won't run very good with that plug up its a$$! 

Wow, just wow on those nice Sachs-Dolmar's!


----------



## Philbert (Nov 1, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> I agree the teal is ugly!


A little Krylon and a label maker can go a long way to fix that.

Philbert


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 1, 2015)

Philbert said:


> A little Krylon and a label maker can go a long way to fix that.
> 
> Philbert



Will Krylon actually stick to plastic/composite covers?


----------



## Philbert (Nov 1, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Will Krylon actually stick to plastic/composite covers?


They make a special plastic paint. 

Philbert


----------



## tallguys (Nov 1, 2015)

I just hope that Makita gets into the local *** dealers and not only the big box stores like Echo mostly does.

If only they would put in as much time and effort setting up proper distribution as they seem to have with re-labelling the product.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd say the average person knows Makita and they have a decent reputation. Most poeple have never heard of dolmar, those in the know will continue to buy the product. They may pick up new customers from the name change but doubt they will lose any. They would have done some serious home work before committing to this but they will only make small percentage gains if they don't do something about distribution.
I for one prefer the red colours!


----------



## nstueve (Nov 2, 2015)

Skeans said:


> Two bottom ends on two separate saws with 20" bars they were landing saws one froze solid in 6 months they warranted and the second one froze in a year, mix is the same as my falling saws which is 32:1 no one has figured out why. Only thing even the factory has figured out is had crank main bearings.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



You guys keep talking about the 5105 failures... I'm going to guess they would have lasted longer had the carbs been properly tuned. All the saw manufactures are fighting the same EPA emission regs, just in different ways (P&C design-stratto, fixed carb settings, autotune, etc). Guess I'm saying if you're buying new equipment gotta know what's under the hood... back on topic...

Even if you are mixing at 32:1 that doesn't prevent the heating and seizure problems. In fact I think that makes them worse. I remember reading a while back (from a very well respected carb guy) that over mixing oil will increase the viscosity (even slightly) of the fuel which in turn slows the flow of fuel through the tiny needle orifices. So in fact by adding to much oil you can actually start to run lean. Now lets add that to the fact that these saws need to be richened up from factory... Double Trouble...

I'm curious if these were some of the notorious "epoxied carb" 5105's too???

just 2cents from a guy who doesn't know much...


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 2, 2015)

My Makita 6421 is blue & grey. Yeah, I'd prefer the Dolmar model in red & black.....but.......
I ain't worried the name & colors.

To re-ask an earlier question:  In Europe, do Dolmar & Solo rank up there with Stihl & Husqvarna?


----------



## Termite (Nov 2, 2015)

Jeffkrib said:


> I for one prefer the red colours!


 
I have had two red ones but now I like the blue green..

nstusve, I had a 5100 years ago my dealer set it up right and made on modification that he said would help longevity. He cut the foam gasket so that the carburetor pump diaphragm is exposed to outside air like all other saws. 
The saw has lived a long and productive life.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Skeans (Nov 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> You guys keep talking about the 5105 failures... I'm going to guess they would have lasted longer had the carbs been properly tuned. All the saw manufactures are fighting the same EPA emission regs, just in different ways (P&C design-stratto, fixed carb settings, autotune, etc). Guess I'm saying if you're buying new equipment gotta know what's under the hood... back on topic...
> 
> Even if you are mixing at 32:1 that doesn't prevent the heating and seizure problems. In fact I think that makes them worse. I remember reading a while back (from a very well respected carb guy) that over mixing oil will increase the viscosity (even slightly) of the fuel which in turn slows the flow of fuel through the tiny needle orifices. So in fact by adding to much oil you can actually start to run lean. Now lets add that to the fact that these saws need to be richened up from factory... Double Trouble...
> 
> ...


I do know how to tune and they were tuned, all I'm saying is they weren't the quality of some of the other manufacturers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 2, 2015)

Skeans said:


> I do know how to tune and they were tuned, all I'm saying is they weren't the quality of some of the other manufacturers.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Here is a 4 month old MS-261 mtronic. P&C were perfect other than the bearing chunks chewing everything up.

Since i have seen probably 40 of these in the last year with big end rod bearings gone I can only conclude that Stihl must produce some of the biggest POS saws ever. 




Now back to your 5105's. IMHO opinion it was a matter of abusing a saw. Not in the traditional sense but in the sense that a 5105 is a 50cc saw truly meant for limbing and occasional bucking. Just because a 5105 will pull a 20" 3/8 bar buried doesnt mean it should do it all day/everyday. a 20" 3/8 with aggressive drags(just guessing based on experience from the local loggers), bucking bar deep all day is abuse for any 50cc saw. Correct me where i am wrong...Not trying to stir **** and not blaming you/your help but pointing out that from what you have stated/i assumed the saw is getting used for something it wasnt intended for and your failures have nothing to do with the quality of the saw, the oil, or the tune.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 2, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> Here is a 4 month old MS-261 mtronic. P&C were perfect other than the bearing chunks chewing everything up.
> 
> Since i have seen probably 40 of these in the last year with big end rod bearings gone I can only conclude that Stihl must produce some of the biggest POS saws ever.
> 
> ...


It was used the landing for some bucking and limbing but I wouldn't call it abusive, it's not like it used as a falling saw. All limbing and bucking is done in the brush with just turning over the logs for bumping and bucking out some tops for pulp or a short log for domestic most are 5" tops.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bwalker (Nov 2, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> Here is a 4 month old MS-261 mtronic. P&C were perfect other than the bearing chunks chewing everything up.
> 
> Since i have seen probably 40 of these in the last year with big end rod bearings gone I can only conclude that Stihl must produce some of the biggest POS saws ever.
> 
> ...


From the outside looking in it appears your making excuses because your a Dolmar fan boy, no offense intended.
As for the 261. Big end failures are lube, dirt or manufacturing defect. I am betting it's one or more of the first two. And since strato saws are under lubricated to begin with I am not entirely supprised.


----------



## nstueve (Nov 2, 2015)

Termite said:


> I have had two red ones but now I like the blue green..
> 
> nstusve, I had a 5100 years ago my dealer set it up right and made on modification that he said would help longevity. He cut the foam gasket so that the carburetor pump diaphragm is exposed to outside air like all other saws.
> The saw has lived a long and productive life.
> ...



Mmmmm k...... Um Maybe I'm missing something but the felt pad isnt covering the pump diaphram outlet hole since it's in the center of the cover.

I'm not here to get in a brand debate. If you don't like the Dolmar/Makita brand or have something constructive to add to the original conversation... GO AWAY! LOL... All brands break, and most of us are here to share info on how to make them a more reliable in the long run. The Ford vs. Chevy vs Dodge conversation is why I run the Blue Dolmars. Nobody really wants to argue with me on why I run them vs their Stihls, Huskys, Echo's, etc... I leave the brand argument to the Husky and Stihl guys. 


back to the *original *conversation... has anyone deciphered the new distribution network and how it will work?


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 2, 2015)

bwalker said:


> From the outside looking in it appears your making excuses because your a Dolmar fan boy, no offense intended.


openly admit i am a dolmar fanboy...but i still stand by the fact i dont think a 5105 was ever intended to be a landing saw. I am making allot of assumptions in that post. I have no clue what size logs @Skeans is bucking up with it and mearly stated my honest opinion based on available info and it would be the same opinion for any brand thanks to the experiences with the 261/362 crank failures.



bwalker said:


> As for the 261. Big end failures are lube, dirt or manufacturing defect. I am betting it's one or more of the first two. And since strato saws are under lubricated to begin with I am not entirely supprised.


first few i thought it was manufacturing defect/ poor quality control. I have since reevaluated the cause and think its jsut a function of how they use their saws. sustained high rpm with little to no load.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> back to the *original *conversation... has anyone deciphered the new distribution network and how it will work?



Its slow but working good. everything in stock and new parts available that have been NLA from the old distributor for the last few years....http://performanceoutdoorequipment....30245070-ps-6400-ps-7900-oil-pump-rebuild-kit. currently, ordering is a PITA but hopefully it will get better over the next few months as they get a system up and running for us.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 2, 2015)

A blue 6100 might not be bad. Or a brand new NOT beat-up 7910...


----------



## 166 (Nov 2, 2015)

Just to be clear all the blue/teal chainsaws are being phased out and replaced by the orange/warm red colors for the US market.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Nov 2, 2015)

Forgive me if I missed it, but this is just a USA thing correct?? Can one still be ordered from another country as a dolmar??


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 2, 2015)

Wood Cutter said:


> Forgive me if I missed it, but this is just a USA thing correct?? Can one still be ordered from another country as a dolmar??


That would be interesting to know. But if it was my assembly line I would like to only run one granted it will probably just be the nameplate on the outside change.


----------



## nstueve (Nov 2, 2015)

You know another thing that some of us may not have considered… I wonder how the bar oil and two-stroke oil will be affected by the dolmar to Mikita brand change. Makita and dolmar may have different oil distributors.


----------



## nstueve (Nov 2, 2015)

166 said:


> Just to be clear all the blue/teal chainsaws are being phased out and replaced by the orange/warm red colors for the US market.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


That is BS!!!! I hate that move! LOL... How will I ever get my blue parts????


----------



## 166 (Nov 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> You know another thing that some of us may not have considered… I wonder how the bar oil and two-stroke oil will be affected by the dolmar to Mikita brand change. Makita and dolmar may have different oil distributors.


The oil is the same it will just be a new label.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> You know another thing that some of us may not have considered… I wonder how the bar oil and two-stroke oil will be affected by the dolmar to Mikita brand change. Makita and dolmar may have different oil distributors.


That is another good point. I really like the Dolmar full synthetic. It smells good and runs great. Maybe I should stock up?


----------



## 166 (Nov 2, 2015)

Wood Cutter said:


> Forgive me if I missed it, but this is just a USA thing correct?? Can one still be ordered from another country as a dolmar??


Dolmar label chainsaws will be available in other countries. Not sure which will have what brand.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 2, 2015)

So will my 421 double in value now that i'll be NLA?

Corey better buy one now before they're gone and the price doubles[emoji1]


----------



## 166 (Nov 2, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> So will my 421 double in value now that i'll be NLA?
> 
> Corey better buy one now before they're gone and the price doubles[emoji1]






Just need a decal and a plate.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 2, 2015)

166 said:


> The oil is the same it will just be a new label.


I ordered some of the makita branded oil because the dolmar branded oil is gone. Not the same. Makita oil is labeled as being rated FC while the dolmar is FD. Still full synthetic. Not sure what the price difference is since they haven't sent me a bill yet


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 2, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> So will my 421 double in value now that i'll be NLA?
> 
> Corey better buy one now before they're gone and the price doubles[emoji1]


Shucks you are probably right. I have been saving all my pennies. I am a little short @KenJax Tree would you mind lending me the rest. I am only shot $325.00 oh wait I should grab a 7910 while I am at it so I only need $1135.00.


----------



## nstueve (Nov 2, 2015)

I need to go buy a blue 6100 while I still can!


----------



## mn man (Nov 3, 2015)

I have the Dolmar ms 335.4c string trimmer/brush cutter, 7602.4 backpack blower, and a 510 chainsaw and i love all of them. I just had to switch saws to Jonsered since the straight handle felt better to me then the angled one. I even raffled a 510 at my store earlier in the year and nobody had ever heard of Dolmar which didn't surprise me at all. The Makita name should help them sell more but i hope they don't change the quality of the product, like those stupid twisty chain tensioner thing.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 3, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Makita is nuts not branding the saws Dolmar.


Absolutely NOT! Why should they pay for a multimillion dollar brand recognition sheme when they can get the same for free!


Chris J. said:


> Stupid (??) observation and question:
> 
> In general, Stihl & Husqvarna are the "big two" in the US for chainsaws. In Europe, do Dolmar and Solo rank up there with Stihl & Husqvarna?


Sorry a little late for your question, but to make it quick, NO Stihl and Husqvarna are the same dominent players here(1.Stihl and 2. Husqvarna), as far as I oversee it, in the german speaking Europe. 
Since Solo was sold to Alko no one that I am aware of has seen new developments, although there are numerous rumors out there.
Dolmar is over here THE brand with by far the highest price/value. In the german forums I frequent Dolmar is about always one of the number one recomended brand for the average firewood guy. So slowly but surely I believe that something is going to change. As far as the distrubution network, it is the same as in the US. Everything is slowly but consistently being changed over to Makita. For me, I couldn't care less. Actually I prefer having Makita headquaters Austria in my town. Make's getting spare parts much easier... 
Echo, Efco or Hitachi are almost non existent for the average user, pretty much the same as in the US. Echo doesn't have the 490 or 590 models here available for a similar price point as in the US so no chance in making a dent in the market. For Efco / Oleo Mac I can get everything I need across the boarder or from dealers I know from a german forum without any problem. Hitachi / Tanaka also has their headquaters in my hometown, so again not anything to worry about... 


bwalker said:


> From the outside looking in it appears your making excuses because your a Dolmar fan boy, no offense intended....


What has showing of problems to do with being a fan boy? With this argumentation it should be clear that your constant critisicm, after your negativ experience of not being able to aquire the correct spare part, obviously shows you are a fan boy of some other brand...







fordf150 said:


> openly admit i am a dolmar fanboy...but i still stand by the fact i dont think a 5105 was ever intended to be a landing saw. I am making allot of assumptions in that post. I have no clue what size logs @Skeans is bucking up with it and mearly stated my honest opinion based on available info and it would be the same opinion for any brand thanks to the experiences with the 261/362 crank failures...


Not sure but do you believe that the cat might have something to do with it? Saws running under high load should heat up the cat pretty much. No idea if that heat has any impact on the rest of the saw. 

7


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 3, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> ...
> 
> Sorry a little late for your question, but to make it quick, NO Stihl and Husqvarna are the same dominent players here(1.Stihl and 2. Husqvarna), as far as I oversee it, in the german speaking Europe.
> Since Solo was sold to Alko no one that I am aware of has seen new developments, although there are numerous rumors out there.
> ...



Thanks for responding. For some reason I thought that Dolmar had a major presence (or at least more than a minor one) in the European markets. And also Solo, to a lesser degree than Dolmar.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 3, 2015)

Nut shell- Dolmar doesn't sell well anywhere. Won't change with Makita rebrand.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 3, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Absolutely NOT! Why should they pay for a multimillion dollar brand recognition sheme when they can get the same for free!
> 
> Sorry a little late for your question, but to make it quick, NO Stihl and Husqvarna are the same dominent players here(1.Stihl and 2. Husqvarna), as far as I oversee it, in the german speaking Europe.
> Since Solo was sold to Alko no one that I am aware of has seen new developments, although there are numerous rumors out there.
> ...


Makita has nearly zero brand recognition as it pertains to ***.
What makes it a fan boy post is we are talking about Dolmar and the person in question brings up Stihl to deflect criticism.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 3, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Nut shell- Dolmar doesn't sell well anywhere. Won't change with Makita rebrand.


Can't sell them if they don't market them.

Philbert


----------



## bwalker (Nov 3, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Can't sell them if they don't market them.
> 
> Philbert


Right.
Dolmar would be smart to mimic Stihl's marketing. They are very good at it.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 3, 2015)

I used see way more Makita chainsaws and MPS saws than Dolmar in the central Ohio area. The main reason was availiblity, now I see almost none of each. Still see more used Makita saws than new Dolmars, most the folks that we're getting the Makita MPS switch to Husqvarnas when the retail sources of Makita went away. 

Most of the large tool dealers were Husqvarna dealers but stocked the Makita line as well, might as well have the drills,hammers and saws all be blue. If Makita did it right Husqvarna would lose a great deal of the contractor market for MPS and chainsaw. Stihl has the brand loyalty, not so much with Husqvarna. 

Dolmar make a ring saw?


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 3, 2015)

bwalker said:


> What makes it a fan boy post is we are talking about Dolmar and the person in question brings up Stihl to deflect criticism.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 4, 2015)

Are the Wacker brand of MPS still Dolmars? Is that going to continue?


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 4, 2015)

Just incase someone like me doesn't know what *** & MPS means, I looked it up.

*** Outdoor Power Equipment
*** Offre Publique d'Echange
*** Operator Product Expansion
*** Overseas Processing Entity
*** One Pion Exchange
*** Other People's Experience
*** Out of Pocket Expense
*** Other Payroll Expenses (accounting)
*** Optical Proximity Effect
*** Other Plant Equipment
*** Overall Production Efficiency
*** Operational Preparation of the Environment
*** Orange Park Elementary (Orange Park, FL)
*** Outside Plant Engineer (various companies)
*** Open-Point Expanding
*** Office of Procurement Executive
*** Oregon, Pacific, and Eastern Railway Company
*** ORU Protective Enclosure
*** Outdoor Product Exchange
*** Office of Physical Education
*** One Person Enterprise (business designation)
*** Office of Performance and Evaluation (Idaho)
*** Open Pulmonary Embolectomy
*** Office of Personnel
*** Office of Planning and Evaluation
*** Office of Postsecondary Education (Department of Education)
*** Operational Planning Element
*** Oshkosh Placement Exchange (University of Wisconsin, Oshkosh)

MPS Metropolitan Police Service (London)
MPS Milwaukee Public Schools (Wisconsin)
MPS Minneapolis Public Schools (school district; Minnesota)
MPS Medical Protection Society
MPS Monte Dei Paschi Di Siena (Italian bank)
MPS Meters Per Second
MPS Master of Professional Studies (degree)
MPS Microsoft Provisioning System
MPS Master Production Schedule
MPS Max Planck Institute for Solar System Research
MPS Mucopolysaccharidosis (enzymatic disorder)
MPS Myofascial Pain Syndrome
MPS Mesa Public Schools
MPS Managed Print Service
MPS Mazda Performance Series
MPS Ministry of Public Security (People's Republic of China)
MPS Mail Preference Service
MPS Metaframe Presentation Server (Citrix Systems, Inc.)
MPS Megabits Per Second
MPS Microsoft Product Support (reporting tool used to report diagnosis information)
MPS MPOA (Multiple Protocol Over ATM) Server
MPS Mathematical Programming Society
MPS MicroProse (game company)
MPS Miles Per Second
MPS Making Pregnancy Safer
MPS Mission Planning System (US Air Force)
MPS Marginal Propensity to Save
MPS Main Propulsion System
MPS Patriotic Salvation Movement (Chad)
MPS Military Postal Service
MPS Mobile Positioning System (Ericsson)
MPS Muscle Protein Synthesis
MPS Macular Photocoagulation Study
MPS Mercury Payment Systems
MPS Maritime Prepositioning Ship
MPS Mononuclear Phagocytic System
MPS Mitsubishi Power Systems (Lake Mary, FL)
MPS Mathematical Programming System
MPS Multi-Processor Specification
MPS Mittelpunktschule (Germany)
MPS Material Product System
MPS Machine Protection System
MPS Motion Picture Studio (Pentax)
MPS Motivating Potential Score
MPS Minimum Passing Score
MPS Multiple Personality Syndrome
MPS Message Passing System
MPS Manual Pull Station (fire alarm)
MPS Mean People Suck
MPS Message Processing System
MPS Myocardial Perfusion Scan
MPS Minimum Performance Specification
MPS Mission Planning Station
MPS Malmin Palloseura (Football Club in Helsinki, Finland)
MPS Microsoft Proxy Server
MPS Member of the Pharmaceutical Society (UK; now called the Royal Pharmaceutical Society)
MPS Mission Planning Software
MPS Majlis Perbandaran Seremban (Serembian Municipal Council, Malaysia)
MPS Medium Pressure Steam
MPS Merit Pay System
MPS Main Producing (Sub)system
MPS Myocardial Perfusion Study (cardiology)
MPS Miss-Path Scheduling
MPS Midwest Payment Systems
MPS Most Probable Symbol (statistics/ probability theory)
MPS Mechanized Propulsion Systems
MPS Mobile Personal Server
MPS Merged PIN/Schottky (semiconductor junction structure)
MPS Multi-Page Signal
MPS Mayflower Primary School (Singapore)
MPS Meridian Project Systems, Inc.
MPS McPherson Struts
MPS Modular Production Systems
MPS Master Program Schedule
MPS Medical Products Sales (journal)
MPS Magnet-Physik Dr. Steingroever GmbH (Cologne, Germany)
MPS Maheshwari Public School (Jaipur, India)
MPS Musicians Placement Service
MPS Multiple Protective Structure
MPS Modular Power Subsystem
MPS Meridian Primary School (Singapore)
MPS Mission Planning Subsystem
MPS Macpherson Primary School (Singapore)
MPS Multiple Parallel Synthesis
MPS Message Processing Subsystem
MPS Maritime Pre-positioned Ships
MPS Malvern Preparatory School (Pennsylvania)
MPS Maritime Prepositioned Squadron
MPS Multipurpose Ship
MPS Modular Printing System
MPS Marsiling Primary School (Singapore)
MPS Multi-Phase System
MPS Multi Program Support
MPS Mobile Profiler System
MPS Mild Plow Steel
MPS Mission Payload Subsystem
MPS malaria parasite smear
MPS Machining Prediction System (Boeing)
MPS Medical Practitioners Survey (Australia)
MPS Microwave Pressure Sounder
MPS Materials Procurement System
MPS Modeling and Planning System
MPS Medex Practice Solutions, Inc (Oakdale, CA)
MPS Master Process Sheet
MPS Mono Pulse System
MPS Mounting Point Standard (LANTIRN)
MPS Map Planning System
MPS Mission Planning Shelter
MPS Major Partial Sum
MPS Modernized Production System
MPS Material/Materiel Planning Study
MPS Medicaid Program Specialist
MPS Matson Photo Service
MPS Master Propagation System
MPS Material Pull System
MPS Mobilization Planning Schedule
MPS Monster Power Sports (online)
MPS Menston Primary School (UK)
MPS Model Publication Scheme (education; UK)
MPS Medical Professional Services, Inc. (Middletown, CT)
MPS Merchant Processing Service
MPS Member of the Professional Staff
MPS Merchant Payment Solutions (Costa Mesa, CA)
MPS Montgomery Public Schools (various locations)
MPS Master in Political Science (Indira Gandhi National Open University; India)
MPS Matrix Product State (physics)
MPS Managed Portfolio Service
MPS Multicultural Programs and Services (various locations)
MPS Media Publishing System
MPS Mathematical & Physical Sciences (various organizations)
MPS Maximum Packet Size (computing)
MPS MacLean Power Systems (various locations)
MPS Master of Public Service
MPS Microphone Power Supply

Hope it helps someone more than me...

7


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 4, 2015)

Justsaws said:


> Are the Wacker brand of MPS still Dolmars? Is that going to continue?


The last new Wacker saws I seen weren't dolmar but I didn't look closely enough to see who did make them. Rental place said they were making their own now but I find that hard to believe


----------



## Philbert (Nov 4, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Just incase someone like me doesn't know what *** & MPS means, I looked it up.



Also, here on A.S.:

'***' = '_Original Poster Exited_'. (we scared another guy away by drifting so far away from the original topic).

'MPS' = '_Must Post Sarcasm_' (breaks the monotony of oil threads). I have no idea what it means in this thread.

Philbert


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 4, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> The last new Wacker saws I seen weren't dolmar but I didn't look closely enough to see who did make them. Rental place said they were making their own now but I find that hard to believe



Thanks, would be surprising if they were making there own.

MPS= multiple purpose saw, portable solid disc cutoff saw. Everybody probably just calls them cutoff saws these day, that would have brought out a power head attached to a base with a clamp by a pivot, which if a person was asking for a MPS would have resulted in yet another trip to the truck. Makita sold a nice 14" cutoff saw as well.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 4, 2015)

For folks who use power tools quite a bit, seeing the Makita name on a chainsaw might influence them to buy it. For chainsaw folks, not so much (but it's not like chainsaw guys are buying a lot of Dolmar branded saws, either).

If the above is accurate, using the Makita name might help sales in box stores and tool shops, but not in shops catering to sawyers.

---------------

MPS--Must Post Syndrome. It hits all of us at one time or another.


----------



## opinion (Nov 4, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> For folks who use power tools quite a bit, seeing the Makita name on a chainsaw might influence them to buy it. For chainsaw folks, not so much (but it's not like chainsaw guys are buying a lot of Dolmar branded saws, either).
> 
> If the above is accurate, using the Makita name might help sales in box stores and tool shops, but not in shops catering to sawyers..



I doubt it. Makita is in Sears and Home Depot. The people that want a chain saw from a box store will either get a Husqvarna or Echo. People that are familiar with Makita for power tools will generally only use them for that. Same goes for chain saws, most will seek a Stihl or Husky, for line trimmers, another brand and so on. Whatever the brand is known for is what customers seek out. Makita *** has been in box stores and independent dealerships and can't make a dent. They may as well get out of the *** industry altogether.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 4, 2015)

The thing that will be curious is how far into the line they can convince retailers to stock products. If the string trimmers and blowers were availible like Echos and priced right then the bleed blue Makita fans would drop Echo like it was on fire. The problem being that the major retailer for both is Home Depot. The tool supply shops did not seem to do much with Echo but Makita was huge in all of them, however they will be reluctant to give up display space for string trimmers.

There are a lot of serious Makita loyal customers in the contractor world, I always enjoyed the lunch time debate between Makita and Milwaukee nuts, eventually somebody would mention Dewalt and everybody would have a good laugh. Sound familiar.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 4, 2015)

Idk how it will play out but do think there is allot of potential in the makita changeover. The added marketing of makita brand should increase sales for the individual dealers. I doubt the box retailers will be much interested in adding space for chainsaws and such simply because home depot has had them this whole time and didnt see the need to try retailing them


----------



## tallguys (Nov 4, 2015)

Makita has owned Dolmar since the early 1990's and for whatever reason has not opened their purse strings for proper marketing.
I just think they would've done better having done so rather than spending all this effort and money on re-branding.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 4, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> Idk how it will play out but do think there is allot of potential in the makita changeover. The added marketing of makita brand should increase sales for the individual dealers. I doubt the box retailers will be much interested in adding space for chainsaws and such simply because home depot has had them this whole time and didnt see the need to try retailing them



It could work out very well, it could open up a huge market if they introduce the full line to the huge market, but they got to be blue and scream Makita. 

Editing to add that I did read that the saws will be marketed in Dolmar red with the Makita name. That is a mistake, it will work about as well as the yellow tools that were branded Makita. Odd thing about branded customers, they like one name one color, it matches the free hats and the stickers on the trucks. They do not like having to explain why their Makita is somebody else's color and constantly having to correct people that call them Husqvarnas.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 4, 2015)

opinion said:


> I doubt it. Makita is in Sears and Home Depot. . . .Makita *** has been in box stores and independent dealerships and can't make a dent.


HD will sell you a Makita chainsaw, if you already know that, and if you beat it out of them. They sell Ryobi, Homelite, and ECHO in their lawn and garden aisles. That is not the same as marketing them. I only really knew about Makita chainsaws from seeing them in the Home Depot _rental_ departments.

I don't think that Home Depot, Sears, Lowes, etc., sees a 6400, 7900 series saw as a profitable position, and they certainly don't want to support those saws with accessible parts and service. If they did, they could already be stocking commercial Makita, Husqvarna, Poulan, and ECHO models on their shelves. They have 'dumbed down' a lot of their professional tool offerings in all categories, and some MBAs figured out how to make more money selling mid to lower priced tools. I almost puked when I saw what has been done to the 'Porter-Cable' and 'Delta' brands on a recent visit to Lowes.

Makita has a strong name recognition within the professional contractor community, and strong international sales in those markets. Around here, I see their professional tools sold in those outlets, and their consumer grade stuff in hardware stores and home centers. They chose, several years ago, to close up their network of factory service centers around the country, an focus on a different business model.

If they would provide strong dealer support, brands like Makita/Dolmar would provide a strong option for customers and independent dealers looking for an alternative to the STIHL and Husqvarna brands. Their reputation among guys on this site, who are pretty fussy, is that they are a durable saw and a good value. So, I see Makita competing more against ECHO (also in HD!), and creeping up on STIHL and Husqvarna, rather than taking the latter 2 head-on.

Philbert



tallguys said:


> Makita . . . for whatever reason has not opened their purse strings for proper marketing.
> I just think they would've done better having done so rather than spending all this effort and money on re-branding.



Same thing with Husqvarna and Jonsered. Somebody just was not interested.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 4, 2015)

tallguys said:


> Makita has owned Dolmar since the early 1990's and for whatever reason has not opened their purse strings for proper marketing.
> I just think they would've done better having done so rather than spending all this effort and money on re-branding.



Perhaps as part of the original contract Dolmar was allowed to survive and see if it could thrive under it's own name. Why would Makita pay to advertise a product under someone else's name? They are all about the blue.

In some circles that buy loooooots of tools the name Atlas Copco is way more familiar than Dolmar, Makita is a gold label name in those circles. AC air/petrol/hydro breakers and Stihl/Husqvarna saws/blowers, Makita electrics. Get a full line of Makita branded petrol equipment easily availible and start chipping away at Stihl and Husqvarna. They key being that the tools have to be off the shelf easily availible. Nobody's driving 45 minutes each way to purchase a $1000.00 saw, a $5000.00 breaker, yes and while they are there they will grab a $1000.00 saw or 5, depending on how bad the day started.

If it is a planned in advance purchase it is getting delivered because it was ordered online, Hello Makita. Not so much with Stihl and Husqvarna, although Husq is much easier.


----------



## tallguys (Nov 4, 2015)

Justsaws said:


> P Why would Makita pay to advertise a product under someone else's name? They are all about the blue.



Why? Only for that company to succeed and therefore make more money for whoever owns it, which in this case is Makita.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 4, 2015)

tallguys said:


> Why? Only for that company to succeed and therefore make more money for whoever owns it, which in this case is Makita.



Yeah, in the land of unicorns and pixies maybe. Personally I would rather guess it to be the a case of allow them to float on their own if they can until this contract expires and then brand them as Makita. If they are sticking with red for a few production runs then they are being very polite in my mind. It seems to be taking along time to turn blue. Perhaps a preferential bow to exsisting dealers and loyal customers. Which is better than a typical "eat this" shift in branding.

I do not know, just surprised that Makita was willing to wait to unify the US market under one name, one color. They have been competing with themselves and spending extra money to do it this whole freaking time, not very Makitaish.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 4, 2015)

166 said:


> The oil is the same it will just be a new label.





fordf150 said:


> I ordered some of the makita branded oil because the dolmar branded oil is gone. Not the same. Makita oil is labeled as being rated FC while the dolmar is FD. Still full synthetic. Not sure what the price difference is since they haven't sent me a bill yet



Rep was in today and i questioned the labeling of the 2T oil. He claimed it is the same oil in the bottles but that Makita is using up old labels that spec it as FC oil.


----------



## 166 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hmmm


----------



## Philbert (Nov 4, 2015)

A lot of companies market their products under different name to different product segments. It does not always make sense to me, but they make a lot of money at it.

Husqvarna sells rebranded Poulans and Jonsereds and (at least used to) Craftsman chainsaws. Northern Tool owns and produces at least a dozen brands of log splitters. GM did it for years.. Honda/Lexus. Toyota/Accura. Ford/Lincoln/Mercury. Aldi/Trader Joe's. Oregon/Carlton/Windsor. Efco/John Deere. Obviously, some of these have been discontinued. But airlines continue to sell first class seats on the same airplnes, flying the same route, for a lot more money to some people.

I think that '_Dolmar_' and '_Makita_' could have been maintained successfully in different market segments, but they did not ask.

Philbert


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

Makita/Dolmar have never had successful marketing of their chainsaws. I don't see this changing anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 4, 2015)

Here in the Upper Midwest we have a chain of contractor stores (non-sponsor) with about 10 locations. They are a full line dealer that carries every Makita product (along with DeWalt, Bosch, Milwaukee, etc.). But each store is also an authorized STIHL or Husqvarna dealer. If I walk in and ask for 'a chainsaw' . . . .So when they have their 'dealer demo days' I have to seek out the Makita rep to ask about their saws (mostly interested in the electric and battery ones).

But a lot of dedicated saw/*** shops like to carry 2 brands, to offer customers a choice.

Philbert


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Makita/Dolmar have never had successful marketing of their chainsaws. I don't see this changing anytime soon, if ever.


Well that sure is some strange perspektive of the world... Not succesful? When? If you compare Dolmar and Stihl, you are comparing an ant with a gorilla. Stihl has approximately 1 billion $ less revenue than the whole Makita company. But Dolmar(2006 is mentioned at 108 million turnover) is only a very small part of the Makita brand. So we are actually seeing a brand with hardly any major marketing (f.e. Stihl Timbersports, etc.) still surviving in the brand wars. So for me they must be doing something right for this brand to survive since 1991! 

7


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

Barely surviving, but maybe they are happy with that?


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 4, 2015)

Surviving enough that they can afford to produce in one of the most expensive production countries in the world. Yeah it sure sounds like they are happy with that...

7


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

Someone has to be in last place..


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Barely surviving, but maybe they are happy with that?





7sleeper said:


> Surviving enough that they can afford to produce in one of the most expensive production countries in the world. Yeah it sure sounds like they are happy with that...
> 
> 7


And able to do enough R&D to bring an amazing 60cc saw to the market at $200 less then Stihl and husky and run neck and neck with them.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

What amazing 60cc saw is that?
The 6100 is a boat anchor and underpowered compared to a 562xp and probably a 362C-M as well.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> What amazing 60cc saw is that?


The AWEsome 6100


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> The AWEsome 6100


Again, a boat anchor and underpowered..not to mention the lack of any sort of dealer network.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2015)

Wood Cutter said:


> Forgive me if I missed it, but this is just a USA thing correct?? Can one still be ordered from another country as a dolmar??



It is several years since about the same happened here. There are no Dolmar dealers here, but the Dolmar saws can be ordered from Makita (as Dolmars).
Hopefully they will keep the better part of the Dolmar dealer network in the US, and improve it (there wasn't any Dolmar network here, just an importer - so a different starting point).


----------



## tallguys (Nov 4, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I need to go buy a blue 6100 while I still can!



Here you go buddy, just to whet your appetite.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> What amazing 60cc saw is that?
> The 6100 is a boat anchor and underpowered compared to a 562xp and probably a 362C-M as well.


As long as you keep telling yourself that you won't feel like you over spent.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> What amazing 60cc saw is that?
> The 6100 is a boat anchor and underpowered compared to a 562xp and probably a 362C-M as well.


guess i found the next thing to video...362 vs 6100. we will find out which comes out on top.


----------



## tallguys (Nov 4, 2015)

IIRC, Mastermind played with a Dolmar 6100 and when he finished porting it, found that it ran a second behind a ported 562xp.
There's some video links on AS showing all this.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> As long as you keep telling yourself that you won't feel like you over spent.


You generally pay for what you get, but I would think I could get a 562 for about the same price you paid for a 6100.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> It is several years since about the same happened here. There are no Dolmar dealers here, but the Dolmar saws can be ordered from Makita (as Dolmars).
> Hopefully they will keep the better part of the Dolmar dealer network in the US, and improve it (there wasn't any Dolmar network here, just an importer - so a different starting point).


Saying the US has a dealer network is a stretch.. there are very few dealers.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Saying the US has a dealer network is a stretch.. there are very few dealers.



A rather patchy one for sure - but better than none at all.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> A rather patchy one for sure - but better than none at all.


Troll, I am supprised you have not mentioned the specs of the 6100 vs the 362 and 562...lol


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> guess i found the next thing to video...362 vs 6100. we will find out which comes out on top.



Videos don't really tell anything at all by themselves - they can be staged to "prove" whatever you want!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Troll, I am supprised you have not mentioned the specs of the 6100 vs the 362 and 562...lol



I believe they are well known, and really are off topic here. 

Also, they don't tell the full truth.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the are well known, and really are off topic here.


Plus Dolmar tends to be a bit optimistic with their specs...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Plus Dolmar tends to be a bit optimistic with their specs...



Often more so than some others, but not always.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the are well known, and really are off topic here.


I'll bite..
6100- 4.5hp, 13.22lbs
562xp-4.7hp, 12.7 lbs
362c-m-4.69, 12.8 lbs


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2015)

I wasn't fishing - and there are different versions of the specs + there are other important differences.


----------



## 166 (Nov 4, 2015)

So I just took a brand new PS-6100 & 2260 off the shelf and scaled them.

PHO Weight with clutch cover and bar nuts
6100 Advertised 13.22 lbs
6100 Real = 13.00 lbs

2260 Advertised = 12.35 lbs
2260 Real = 12.80 lbs


----------



## nnero (Nov 4, 2015)

This crap is getting so tiresome...


----------



## nnero (Nov 4, 2015)

166 said:


> So I just took a brand new PS-6100 & 2260 off the shelf and scaled them.
> 
> PHO Weight with clutch cover and bar nuts
> 6100 Advertised 13.22 lbs
> ...



I don't believe you. Bwalker obviously knows everything.


----------



## 166 (Nov 4, 2015)

nnero said:


> This crap is getting so tiresome...



Benny Walker is still mad about his old 7900 from 10 years ago leaking oil after he crashed it. He's had nothing better to do for the last 10 years than complain about it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2015)

Where the 6100 really jumps in weight is when its ready to cut. It holds more fluid than most saws do.


----------



## nnero (Nov 4, 2015)

That's also a selling point for a lot of people. Smooth av, and a long runtime without worrying about the air filter can get a lot of work done fast without getting tired.


----------



## tallguys (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I'll bite..
> 6100- 4.5hp, 13.22lbs
> 562xp-4.7hp, 12.7 lbs
> 362c-m-4.69, 12.8 lbs



And yet when I check the Dolmar and Stihl Canada websites I see that the 6100 is 3.4kW versus the 362 at 3.5kW.
Wow! 0.1kw less and whole 200g more as well (you know, like a small box of berries). 
But what you don't mention is the 6100 is almost the same at 2/3 the price.

Anyway, I get it... you don't like Dolmar... still doesn't make it a bad product, and definitely not a boat anchor.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

nnero said:


> I don't believe you. Bwalker obviously knows everything.


No matter how good the saws are, there is little dealer or parts support.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 4, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Where the 6100 really jumps in weight is when its ready to cut. It holds more fluid than most saws do.



27oz compared to 22oz for a 2260 and 20oz for a 362



nnero said:


> That's also a selling point for a lot of people. Smooth av, and a long runtime without worrying about the air filter can get a lot of work done fast without getting tired.



Not many saws out there will run 35-45 minutes of solid cutting between refuels.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2015)

I thought the difference was more than 5oz.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

166 said:


> Benny Walker is still mad about his old 7900 from 10 years ago leaking oil after he crashed it. He's had nothing better to do for the last 10 years than complain about it.


Not mad about the leaking, although it was a half ass'ed design. More irritated by the lack of support in regards to parts.
The crunching of that saw had nothing to do with the leakage. Dolmar eventually got around to updating the oil pump discharge hose material.
I liked that 7900 other than that. It's a shame that such a good product is sold in such a fly by night manner.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> No matter how good the saws are, there is little dealer or parts support.


What parts do you need? I am quite sure me or Steve have it in stock. 2-3 days in the mail to get it to your door....or you can go to you local stihl dealer...order the part.wait 3 days..drive back to your local dealer again to pick it up. Some of us take the Dolmar..err i guess Makita brand very seriously and provide better service and parts than your average Stihl or Husky dealer.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

tallguys said:


> And yet when I check the Dolmar and Stihl Canada websites I see that the 6100 is 3.4kW versus the 362 at 3.5kW.
> Wow! 0.1kw less and whole 200g more as well (you know, like a small box of berries).
> But what you don't mention is the 6100 is almost the same at 2/3 the price.
> 
> Anyway, I get it... you don't like Dolmar... still doesn't make it a bad product, and definitely not a boat anchor.


The saw becomes a boat anchor when you can't keep it going due to parts availability..
What are you guys paying for 6100's?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2015)

Jonsered dealers are almost non existent here too, but I know I have support if i need it.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> What parts do you need? I am quite sure me or Steve have it in stock. 2-3 days in the mail to get it to your door....or you can go to you local stihl dealer...order the part.wait 3 days..drive back to your local dealer again to pick it up. Some of us take the Dolmar..err i guess Makita brand very seriously and provide better service and parts than your average Stihl or Husky dealer.


I have no reason to doubt your commitment to service. I HAVE just never seen a Dolmar dealer like yourself and not from lack of looking.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

nnero said:


> That's also a selling point for a lot of people. Smooth av, and a long runtime without worrying about the air filter can get a lot of work done fast without getting tired.


I highly doubt it will stay running as long as a 562 or that the filtration is any better.
I wish my 562 woukd run out of gas some times it's so miserly.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> The saw becomes a boat anchor when you can't keep it going due to parts availability..
> What are you guys paying for 6100's?


you can save a couple hundred over buying a 362


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2015)

The 6100 with a 20" B&C was $125 cheaper than my PHO 2260.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I highly doubt it will stay running as long as a 562 or that the filtration is any better.
> I wish my 562 woukd run out of gas some times it's so miserly.


6100 will run lots longer than a 2260/562. I had my MMWS 6100 for almost 2 yrs putting a couple gallon of fuel thru it a month. Never cleaned the filter till i decided to sell it.


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> What are you guys paying for 6100's?


I paid $490 out the door for mine. The dealer here is one of the good old timers. I always enjoy stopping by and shooting the breeze with him, its always an hour or more it seems. Plus I think he was in an especially good mood that day when he told me the price and bought it. 
I also bought a 421 the same day while I was there for $275.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2015)

Why Husqvarna hasn't caught on to the better filtration is beyond me. Hell my 2260 came with the black 80m filter[emoji15] but the flocked filters i bought work pretty good but get tapped out every tank or so.


----------



## nstueve (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Nut shell- Dolmar doesn't sell well anywhere. Won't change with Makita rebrand.


There is probably cost savings in their new makita rebranding. Dolmar's aren't exactly the hot saw brand anyone wants so what does it hurt to consolidate under one brand and color scheme that will probably sell the same. Less colors, less parts, possibly better distribution (yet to be seen), and any cost savings can be thrown back into marketing. Seems like a typical corporate consolidation move. 

Don't get me wrong I don't support this move but I'm honestly surprised it hasn't happened sooner. The original merge was like 1991-1992? I'm thinking 23 years is a long time for a corporation to phase out a brand. Just 2 cents from the outside looking in...


----------



## tallguys (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> The saw becomes a boat anchor when you can't keep it going due to parts availability..
> What are you guys paying for 6100's?



A 6100 sells for about $650 cdn compared to just shy of $900 for the 362 and closer to $1000 for the 562xp.


----------



## opinion (Nov 4, 2015)

First Dolmar I ever saw was a Makita.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> 6100 will run lots longer than a 2260/562. I had my MMWS 6100 for almost 2 yrs putting a couple gallon of fuel thru it a month. Never cleaned the filter till i decided to sell it.
> 
> View attachment 458583


I would have to see it to believe it. The strato charged Husky's sip fuel.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

tallguys said:


> A 6100 sells for about $650 cdn compared to just shy of $900 for the 362 and closer to $1000 for the 562xp.


Those prices are ridiculous, but Canadians pay more money for everything.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> The saw becomes a boat anchor when you can't keep it going due to parts availability..
> What are you guys paying for 6100's?


$420 with 24" bar 3 chains, six pack of oil, and sn awesome ball cap. And he took an old worn-out 029 off my hands.


----------



## wde_1978 (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> The saw becomes a boat anchor when you can't keep it going due to parts availability..


Dolmar PS-6400 built 2001., purchased 2006., fully factory OEM, factory OEM bar also still in use, never been dismantled.
Replaced rim sprockets & chains, cleaned stock felt air filter every now and then, poured bar oil and fuel mix into the saw to run her, never sat dry.
Pulled plug a few times, never replaced it though.

Sachs-Dolmar 105 built in the 80's, purchased 1988., been abused by me till 2006., ran till October last year without ever having been torn apart.
Replaced air filter, spark plug, spur sprocket, bar, chain.
Has been ran on any oil available for bar lube, and questionable fuel mixes too (engine oil instead of 2-Stroke oil).
Only damage ever - clutch weight breakage due to a worn out clutch drum.
Clutch weight will be donated from a carcas, a new clutch drum might get ordered from EBay.

Both saws never got their carbs rebuilt, or rubber parts replaced.

Quality built saws don't need parts.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

Cheap price on the saw. He should have charged you to take that 029 off your hands,lol..


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

wde_1978 said:


> Dolmar PS-6400 built 2001., purchased 2006., fully factory OEM, factory OEM bar also still in use, never been dismantled.
> Replaced rim sprockets & chains, cleaned stock felt air filter every now and then, poured bar oil and fuel mix into the saw to run her, never sat dry.
> Pulled plug a few times, never replaced it though.
> 
> ...


They do when they are ran on a daily basis..... and if you ran a saw for 8 years with out issue, you didn't run it that much.
A logger typically will get 1 or 2 seasons out of a falling saw around here.


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 4, 2015)

6100 fuel consumption 395 g/kWh @ peak kW, 395 g/[email protected] peak Nm; 3.4 kW; 6.0 kg
562...............................410....................................420....................3.1.......5.8
362...............................471....................................481.....................3.5........6.0
362cm (elec carb).........460....................................513.....................3.5........6.0


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 4, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Cheap price on the saw. He should have charged you to take that 029 off your hands,lol..


A deal I could not walk away from. Best $400 I think I have ever spent.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> A deal I could not walk away from. Best $400 I think I have ever spent.


No doubt.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 4, 2015)

one.man.band said:


> 6100 fuel consumption 395 g/kWh @ peak kW, 395 g/[email protected] peak Nm; 3.4 kW; 6.0 kg
> 562...............................410....................................420....................3.1.......5.8
> 362...............................471....................................481.....................3.5........6.0
> 362cm (elec carb).........460....................................513.....................3.5........6.0


I don't believe the 3.1kw figure for the 562 as it put cuts the 362c-m a friend has by a substantial amount.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 4, 2015)

60 cc saws


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 4, 2015)

Justsaws said:


> Are the Wacker brand of MPS still Dolmars? Is that going to continue?


So what does this MPS stand for?


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 4, 2015)

166 said:


> Hmmm



Keep looking and you will find some other colors as well, then look in the trucks and tool rooms. 

If I wanted a Senco I would have bought a Senco.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Nov 4, 2015)

I have Senco trim nailers and they are leaps above all others, well worth the minimal extra cost compared to the big boys.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 4, 2015)

I own and have owned a lot of Dolmars, however everything newer than the 120/143/153 have all been Makitas. Everything after the 309s have been Makitas.
They were what was availible, the only new saw that I ever purchased for myself was a Makita 520, from an Orchard hardware.
Still do not own any Makita tools other than chainsaws and MPS, however I have used more Makitas than any other brand.

Forgot about the 9000s, them is kind of newer.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 4, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> So what does this MPS stand for?



Multi Purpose Saw

Just to be real clear......
For all I know Makita could be changing it's spots to be red and black, which I could care less about. In the grand scheme of things that would make me laugh and possibly motivate me to call some folks that have had tool cabinets powder coated blue just to ask..."So, how you like them apples?". Might cost me a couple lunches,....totally worth it.

All I want out of life is more easily availible ,affordable saw variety, blue or red. Stihl and Husqvarna, gets boring.

Oh yeah, a freaking replacement for the 9010 would be nice.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 5, 2015)

166 said:


> Benny Walker is still mad about his old 7900 from 10 years ago leaking oil after he crashed it. He's had nothing better to do for the last 10 years than complain about it.





fordf150 said:


> What parts do you need? I am quite sure me or Steve have it in stock. 2-3 days in the mail to get it to your door...


I don't understand why anyone is reacting to someones documentation that he has no idea whatsoever on how to use the internet or other channels to aquire spare parts...


KenJax Tree said:


> Where the 6100 really jumps in weight is when its ready to cut. It holds more fluid than most saws do.


No need to mention that, bwalker is already exhausted when using his 562 because it is running too long...

7


----------



## bwalker (Nov 5, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> I don't understand why anyone is reacting to someones documentation that he has no idea whatsoever on how to use the internet or other channels to aquire spare parts...
> 
> No need to mention that, bwalker is already exhausted when using his 562 because it is running too long...
> 
> 7


The internet doesn't help much when there are no parts in the US..which was the case in my situation.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 5, 2015)

Which parts would that have been?

7


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 5, 2015)

opinion said:


> I doubt it. Makita is in Sears and Home Depot. The people that want a chain saw from a box store will either get a Husqvarna or Echo. People that are familiar with Makita for power tools will generally only use them for that. Same goes for chain saws, most will seek a Stihl or Husky, for line trimmers, another brand and so on. Whatever the brand is known for is what customers seek out.* Makita *** has been in box stores and independent dealerships and can't make a dent*. They may as well get out of the *** industry altogether.



I don't buy *** very often, but I do take a look when I have the time; I do not recall seeing any Makita badged *** recently or in the past. 

What area are you in, and what Makita *** products have you seen? For how long? I'm really curious to know.


----------



## opinion (Nov 5, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> I don't buy *** very often, but I do take a look when I have the time; I do not recall seeing any Makita badged *** recently or in the past.
> 
> What area are you in, and what Makita *** products have you seen? For how long? I'm really curious to know.



I'm in California. I personally haven't seen any of their *** except for the occasional chainsaw or cutoff saw. But every once in a while I'll get people call and come in asking me about Makita(Dolmar) blowers in particular because they're the only one as far as I know that makes a traditional 4-stroke with the sump. They tell me they've seen it at other small engine shops and ask my opinion on it. I have no opinion. Even had a Makita rep try to get me to take it on. I said no thanks. He asked what I would tell a customer that came in wanting a Makita product, I said I'd tell them to go online and search for a dealer. I think they've been appearing more and more and also disappearing in the last 8 years or so.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 5, 2015)

So current blue stock is being vended through Home Depot ship to home or ship to store only, not availible in stores.
And goooooodbyyyyye Makita.

Other online sources as well, just like before.

A few ProLine vendors left but none of the ones that I remember, hardware/lumber/construction supply. So that would pretty much explain why I see very little of it anymore. 

Apparently Makita caught the Dolmar virus and decided it did not actually need to sell anything.


----------



## opinion (Nov 5, 2015)

Makita/Dolmar is DEAD in California. You may as well carry Homelite, Poulan or Craftsman and you'll get better sales. 

California is dominated by Echo overall in ***. It's always interesting to come to this site and see people from all over the country talk about how Echo is a 3rd tier brand but in California, Texas, it's 1 or 2. Just shows how different each region/market is.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 5, 2015)

Just saw this at HD rental


----------



## bwalker (Nov 5, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Which parts would that have been?
> 
> 7


Handle bar, antivibe springs, and airbox housing. It's been awhile, so there may have been more.
The antivibe spring on the handle bar broke fairly often on the early 7900' and the wait was long to get them. Several week each time.
There is a good local dealer that I worked with who sold Sachs back in the day. He was so disgusted by the situation he dropped them.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 5, 2015)

opinion said:


> Makita/Dolmar is DEAD in California. You may as well carry Homelite, Poulan or Craftsman and you'll get better sales.
> 
> California is dominated by Echo overall in ***. It's always interesting to come to this site and see people from all over the country talk about how Echo is a 3rd tier brand but in California, Texas, it's 1 or 2. Just shows how different each region/market is.



From what I've seen around Houston (can't comment on all of Texas):

Pro use...
Trimmers and blowers--Echo rules. Do see some Husky & Stihl, but Echo mostly.
Chainsaws--Stihl for dedicated tree service companies, some Husky. Echo for the landscaping crews that do a little tree trimming, some Stihl.

Given the number of trimmers & blowers sold compared to the number chainsaws sold, Echo just might lead or be 2nd in sales in TX.

Back to Dolmar/Makita. Around here, about the only Makita *** you'll see is cutoff saws, and I pretty sure those sales tie directly into Makita's presence in construction industry tools. In my mind I consider cutoff saws as a construction tool, with trimmers, blowers , & chainsaws serving an entirely industry.


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 5, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I don't believe the 3.1kw figure for the 562 as it put cuts the 362c-m a friend has by a substantial amount.



..tell these folks: http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/


----------



## opinion (Nov 5, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> From what I've seen around Houston (can't comment on all of Texas):
> 
> Pro use...
> Trimmers and blowers--Echo rules. Do see some Husky & Stihl, but Echo mostly.
> ...



Sounds about right. Except in California, it's all scattered. Because we have 2 local brands that are very popular amongst the commercial Latino landscapers. TMC and Astron whom both used to use Kawasaki engines. So for trimmers and blowers, you saw a mixed batch of Echo, TMC, Kawasaki, Stihl, Shindaiwa and the occasional Maruyama, Husqvarna.

Chainsaws are pretty much Stihl and some Huskies, but like your area, a lot of the smaller Latino landscapers like the small Echo top handles until they come see me.

I gather Echo is probably still no. 1 but Stihl has been getting more market share in the other areas now. Since the merge, Shindaiwa has been steadily dying off.

Thing with those Makita saws is you always see them around because of White caps or HD rentals, but nobody seems to service them. They always come to us and we used to service them but it became a hassle trying to order parts since we're not a dealer and also having to buy special tools to even troubleshoot them properly. We decided long ago to only service Stihl and Husky/Partner cut off saws.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 5, 2015)

Dolmar makes ok bar oil


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2015)

one.man.band said:


> ..tell these folks: http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/



That test report say 3.5kW, consistent with the specs.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I don't believe the 3.1kw figure for the 562 as it put cuts the 362c-m a friend has by a substantial amount.



No wonder, as it simply isn't true. That number is for the 555.


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> No wonder, as it simply isn't true. That number is for the 555.



?

direct link to test report of 562: http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/6174_12e.pdf

imo, no one would feel 0.4 kW difference anyway. (unless it was an 1.0 kW max power saw).

kW is not the best indicator, but seems like most use it for that purpose?


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 5, 2015)

....thought the first link was just to the general saw specification page.

second link clearly shows max kW of 562 being 3.1 kW

do agree that being a 'german market' husq could be different, from what we have here.

the range between peak Nm rpm to peak kW is a better indicator of what a saw motor does. other things too.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2015)

one.man.band said:


> ?
> 
> direct link to test report of 562: http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/6174_12e.pdf
> 
> ...



I see what the culprit is now - they have made a mistake when making the _English version _of the 562xp report, and used results from the original 555 report instead of the original 562xp report. 

Take a look at the German version of the 562xp report, and correct you earlier post.

KWF is well known for sloppy editing etc. of their reports btw, so nothing new with this.


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 5, 2015)

....don't see this as being the case. (at least in the 'english language' report.

reason being, that the fuel consumption figures for the 555, are different that the one's as listed for the 562.

....as said, kW difference really is insignificant, and does not show what is important anyway,


----------



## Treespotter (Nov 5, 2015)

Some things keep amazing me here. Some dudes clearly don't like Dolmar saws. After reading closely through the posts here Walker had issues with one saw. And to me it feels like all the parts issues he had were brought up to him by his own use. AV springs and a cover? Did your tree fall over in the wrong direction? 
I love all my Dolly's. Especially the 7900 and 6100. Why? The 7900 is obvious. The 6100? Because this saw is slightly quicker in big wood than my colleagues 562XP's. Another reason? I'm still on my first 6100 without any misfire or breakdown whereas the two colleagues mentioned above have been in and gotten their saws swapped for others. The one colleague is on his second saw and the other is on his third saw in two years time. 

Banter about Dolmar all you want. The real professionals that have made the switch to Dolmar all know that there are two things that make Dolly's stick out over Stihl and Husqvarna. They're great in power and keep running and running and running without real issues. 
But by all means... Stick to Husqvarna when you're comfy with those saws. Because comfy they are for sure. 

Wolter


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2015)

one.man.band said:


> ....don't see this as being the case. (at least in the 'english language' report.
> 
> reason being, that the fuel consumption figures for the 555, are different that the one's as listed for the 562.
> 
> ....as said, kW difference really is insignificant, and does not show what is important anyway,



I noticed that the kW and the weight both were the 555 numbers in the "English" 562xp report - that's enough to totally dismiss that version of the report, without comparing every number in it. *Just use the original report(s) in German!
*
Also, keep in mind that KWF is German.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 5, 2015)

opinion said:


> Makita/Dolmar is DEAD in California.


Could any of that be due to California air standards?

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Could any of that be due to California air standards?
> 
> Philbert



For all practical purposes they are dead here as well, except to the specially interested. The only reasonably modern ones I have seen here is my 5100SH and my brothers 7900 + rather hot 84cc Dolkita.


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I noticed that the kW and the weight both were the 555 numbers in the "English" 562xp report - that's enough to totally dismiss that version of the report, without comparing every number in it. *Just use the original report(s) in German!
> *
> Also, keep in mind that KWF is German.



good catch niko!

something WAS lost in the translation. i am not fluent in german, when i see an 'english' version of the report i use it.

will default to using only the original german version for all future references.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Dolmar makes ok bar oil



I doubt they make it themselves - I doubt any saw brand does that!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2015)

one.man.band said:


> good catch niko!
> 
> something WAS lost in the translation. i am not fluent in german, when i see an 'english' version of the report i use it.
> 
> will default to using only the original german version for all future references.



Even if you don't know German too well, it is easy enough to understand what is what - particularly if you compare to a report in English.

Btw, we strayed way off topic, but that really was bwalkers fault!


----------



## opinion (Nov 5, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Could any of that be due to California air standards?
> 
> Philbert



Perhaps for their 2-strokes, but their 4-strokes are CARB compliant. If their saws aren't, why aren't they spending money for R&D. All the major players either do strato charge or M-Tronic/AutoTune. Adapt or die.

On second thought, their equipment complies with CARB.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 5, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Dolmar makes ok bar oil



To expensive , Boris, to expensive.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 5, 2015)

Treespotter said:


> Some things keep amazing me here. Some dudes clearly don't like Dolmar saws. After reading closely through the posts here Walker had issues with one saw. And to me it feels like all the parts issues he had were brought up to him by his own use. AV springs and a cover? Did your tree fall over in the wrong direction?
> I love all my Dolly's. Especially the 7900 and 6100. Why? The 7900 is obvious. The 6100? Because this saw is slightly quicker in big wood than my colleagues 562XP's. Another reason? I'm still on my first 6100 without any misfire or breakdown whereas the two colleagues mentioned above have been in and gotten their saws swapped for others. The one colleague is on his second saw and the other is on his third saw in two years time.
> 
> Banter about Dolmar all you want. The real professionals that have made the switch to Dolmar all know that there are two things that make Dolly's stick out over Stihl and Husqvarna. They're great in power and keep running and running and running without real issues.
> ...


I really like hearing first hand experiences like this.
It is funny how by actually using a saw gives a different view then those that just look up specs. 
When people go on about weight do they buy the lightest boots, clothes, helmet, chaps, tools belt, because clothes weigh a lot and you better only carry fiberglass handled tools no hickory handles. 

Now back on topic hopefully by coming under one name it may open up easier and more budget friendly marketing.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 5, 2015)

Justsaws said:


> To expensive , Boris, to expensive.


Is next to the stihl oil at my stihl shop ,2 bucks a gallon cheaper for the dolmar ,which amazingly has the same bottle as my husky oil but different color ,husky oil seems tackier though


----------



## OldJack (Nov 5, 2015)

https://translate.google.com/ does a reasonable job on the PDFs at KWF. I noticed a translation error in KWF's report on the Dolmar 6100. The translated Google version is "Fuel: Minimum octane 91 RON (mixing ratio 1:50) or two-stroke special fuel with "KWF-Test"; Manufacturers recommendation: Aspen"

The English KWF Version omits the octane number. "Fuel: minimum octane number (fuel mix ratio1:50) or 2-stroke special fuel with “KWF-TEST”; Manufacturers recommendation: Aspen"

There may be more errors.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 5, 2015)

Treespotter said:


> Some things keep amazing me here. Some dudes clearly don't like Dolmar saws. After reading closely through the posts here Walker had issues with one saw. And to me it feels like all the parts issues he had were brought up to him by his own use. AV springs and a cover? Did your tree fall over in the wrong direction?
> I love all my Dolly's. Especially the 7900 and 6100. Why? The 7900 is obvious. The 6100? Because this saw is slightly quicker in big wood than my colleagues 562XP's. Another reason? I'm still on my first 6100 without any misfire or breakdown whereas the two colleagues mentioned above have been in and gotten their saws swapped for others. The one colleague is on his second saw and the other is on his third saw in two years time.
> 
> Banter about Dolmar all you want. The real professionals that have made the switch to Dolmar all know that there are two things that make Dolly's stick out over Stihl and Husqvarna. They're great in power and keep running and running and running without real issues.
> ...


It was crunched by a skidder, as some times happens when logging. This matters not as the issue is lack of parts support, which is needed if you are a logger.
And professionals largely are not running Dolmars. Rare as hens teeth really.
Your dreaming if you think a 6100 will beat a 562..


----------



## bwalker (Nov 5, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> I really like hearing first hand experiences like this.
> It is funny how by actually using a saw gives a different view then those that just look up specs.
> When people go on about weight do they buy the lightest boots, clothes, helmet, chaps, tools belt, because clothes weigh a lot and you better only carry fiberglass handled tools no hickory handles.
> 
> Now back on topic hopefully by coming under one name it may open up easier and more budget friendly marketing.


I didn't find the 7900 all that durable when subjected to commercial use.and I am not talking about self inflicted damage.
Really no one really knows the long term durability of Dolmars because they are not used by pros by and large.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 5, 2015)

opinion said:


> Perhaps for their 2-strokes, but their 4-strokes are CARB compliant. If their saws aren't, why aren't they spending money for R&D. All the major players either do strato charge or M-Tronic/AutoTune. Adapt or die.
> 
> On second thought, their equipment complies with CARB.


Lack of cash for R&D... Stihl can't even do strato all that well because Husky bought Redmax/Zenoah and their plethora of strato related patents.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 5, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I didn't find the 7900 all that durable when subjected to commercial use.and I am not talking about self inflicted damage.
> Really no one really knows the long term durability of Dolmars because they are not used by pros by and large.


I have 2 tree services switched to dolmar and 2 logging outfits. Only time those saws have been back is when they crunched them. Some of those saws have been in the field 3 years and still running just fine. One 7910 even wears a 36" bar.

166 iirc posted a video of a new 6100 nipping at the heals of a broken in 562.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Lack of cash for R&D... Stihl can't even do strato all that well because Husky bought Redmax/Zenoah and their plethora of strato related patents.



As far as I know, Stihl pays Husky to use at least parts of the patents, while Dolmar try to "design around" them, with the 6100. Also, the M-tronic is based on the early Husky AT.

It was the EU that forced Husky to sell rights to Stihl, to avoid a "monopoly" situation in the market.

This is old news, but you may have missed it, since you haven't always been active here?


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 6, 2015)

Here is a video I just stumbledon that is on topic.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 6, 2015)

Yikes! Sure hope this "plan" works out better than the last "plan". Online vendors seem to have a lot of inventory.

Also hope that they get some product out on the floor, soon.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 6, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I didn't find the 7900 all that durable when subjected to commercial use.and I am not talking about self inflicted damage.
> Really no one really knows the long term durability of Dolmars because they are not used by pros by and large.


There are a few pro's in a german forum that run Dolmar's without any problems.


SawTroll said:


> As far as I know, Stihl pays Husky to use at least parts of the patents as far as the information I have read is that Stihl bought patent rights from Zenoah, before Zenoah was bought by Husqvarna. , while Dolmar try to "design around" them, with the 6100. Also, *the M-tronic is based on the early Husky AT*. Never seen any facts to that.
> 
> It was the EU that forced Husky to sell rights to Stihl, to avoid a "monopoly" situation in the market. Same again, never seen any facts on that, but then again I am not always active here.
> 
> This is old news, but you may have missed it, since you haven't always been active here?


7


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> There are a few pro's in a german forum that run Dolmar's without any problems.
> 
> 7



Well, the 7900 once was banned from pro use in Germany (around 2005), because of excessive vibes - just BS of course, that had to do with how the vibes were/are measured. The published vibe numbers only tell part of the story, and little about how well the vibes are dampened.

The big issue outside their (very limited) core areas is lack of service and part supply + the lack of suitable models, apart from the (now discontinued) 7900.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> As far as I know, Stihl pays Husky to use at least parts of the patents, while Dolmar try to "design around" them, with the 6100. Also, the M-tronic is based on the early Husky AT.
> 
> It was the EU that forced Husky to sell rights to Stihl, to avoid a "monopoly" situation in the market.
> 
> This is old news, but you may have missed it, since you haven't always been active here?


I was aware. Husky is really years ahead of Stihl tech wise.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 6, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I was aware. Husky is really years ahead of Stihl tech wise.


And years behind in filtration


----------



## bwalker (Nov 6, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> And years behind in filtration


That's debatable.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 6, 2015)

I was told by a logger once that a husky will get you by till you have enough money to get a Stihl.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 6, 2015)

bwalker said:


> That's debatable.


What is debatable that the air filtration of the dolmar 6100 is clearly superior to anything husqvarna has on the market at the moment? There are enough threads here that clearly demonstrate that.

7


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 6, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> What is debatable that the air filtration of the dolmar 6100 is clearly superior to anything husqvarna has on the market at the moment? There are enough threads here that clearly demonstrate that.
> 
> 7


Ditto for the HD2. I run Husky's except for my 421 and top handles and they're filtration is way behind.


----------



## nnero (Nov 6, 2015)

The worst part is this thread was meant for people that actually own the products in question. I did a lot reaearch before i invested my hard earned money into Dolmar. And not just by regurgitating specs I read on the internet. I have nothing against stihl Husqvarna echo Jonesered or any other saw and would happily own any of them. The husky circlejerk is unbelievable at times on this site. Especially from from those who have never seen let alone run the saws they are bashing. This is the last time I will respond to this thread, I've had enough. Thanks to those who actually have been helpful and presented useful information.


----------



## opinion (Nov 6, 2015)

nnero said:


> The worst part is this thread was meant for people that actually own the products in question. I did a lot reaearch before i invested my hard earned money into Dolmar. And not just by regurgitating specs I read on the internet. I have nothing against stihl Husqvarna echo Jonesered or any other saw and would happily own any of them. The husky circlejerk is unbelievable at times on this site. Especially from from those who have never seen let alone run the saws they are bashing. This is the last time I will respond to this thread, I've had enough. Thanks to those who actually have been helpful and presented useful information.



Why get up in arms about it? It's not a big deal. Unless we own these companies, who cares, really. Dealers that have an interest in the prosperity of their line will continue to strive regardless of what they carry because its the product knowledge and repair competence of the dealer that really matters, anyway.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> And years behind in filtration



Stihl have basically copied their current AV and air filtration from Husky - but in some cases they went further than Husky with the air filters. If that is an asset or not depends on your cutting conditions, but I believe the answer mostly is not.

Remember that there is a balance between keeping dust out, and getting enough air in.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2015)

one.man.band said:


> 6100 fuel consumption 395 g/kWh @ peak kW, 395 g/[email protected] peak Nm; 3.4 kW; 6.0 kg
> _*560*..............................*410*...................................*458*....................*3.5*.......*5.6*_
> 562...............................410....................................420...................._*3.5*_.......5.8
> 362...............................471....................................481.....................3.5........6.0
> 362cm (elec carb)........460....................................513.....................3.5........6.0




Corrected the 562 numbers, and added the 560 ones.

The saber vs. brick factor and the effects of the Revboost does of course not show in those numbers.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Corrected the 562 numbers, and added the 560 ones.
> 
> The saber vs. brick factor and the effects of the Revboost does of course not show in those numbers.


And I think it is still proving that the 6100 has better fuel milage than all the rest. See how much better the 6100 is on fuel then those wistful environmental hating huskies. Lol
Huskies just waist so much fuel who would want to carry all that extra weight of fuel needed.
Lol
Poke poke


----------



## bwalker (Nov 6, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> What is debatable that the air filtration of the dolmar 6100 is clearly superior to anything husqvarna has on the market at the moment? There are enough threads here that clearly demonstrate that.
> 
> 7


We were not talking about the 6100...
Never seen one and probaly never will..


----------



## bwalker (Nov 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Corrected the 562 numbers, and added the 560 ones.
> 
> The saber vs. brick factor and the effects of the Revboost does of course not show in those numbers.


Right...saber. 562 is a bad as 60cc saw and I haven't been a fan of 60cc saws as a rule.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 6, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> And I think it is still proving that the 6100 has better fuel milage than all the rest. See how much better the 6100 is on fuel then those wistful environmental hating huskies. Lol
> Huskies just waist so much fuel who would want to carry all that extra weight of fuel needed.
> Lol
> Poke poke


Prius owners use the same argument..


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 6, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Prius owners use the same argument..


Your right that is a really stupid argument almost as dumb as arguing one .1 kg or .1kw or .1 horse power.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 6, 2015)

bwalker said:


> We were not talking about the 6100....


Well obviously you like picking out certain aspects to prove your campain. So either we are comparing apples to apples(f.e. comparing the new versions of 60cc saws) or following your stupidity in bringing up whatever you like (like comparing a ten year old design to the new 60cc versions of husqvarna or stihl). Kind of like Husqvarna are all junk saws because the first few years the electronic carb was a disaster... You obviously like being some kind of numbskull.
So if one leaves your route of strange ways and keeps chronology in perspection, Dolmar had with the 7900 saw THE major player in the field at it's time and neither Stihl nor Husqvarna had anything that was in it's league if you consider power to weight. And there are enough pros out there that never had your problems of some idiots running over your equipment and running succesfully their saws for a few years.

7


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Well obviously you like picking out certain aspects to prove your campain. So either we are comparing apples to apples(f.e. comparing the new versions of 60cc saws) or following your stupidity in bringing up whatever you like (like comparing a ten year old design to the new 60cc versions of husqvarna or stihl). Kind of like Husqvarna are all junk saws because *the first few years the electronic carb was a disaster*... You obviously like being some kind of *numbskull.*
> So if one leaves your route of strange ways and keeps chronology in perspection, Dolmar had with the 7900 saw THE major player in the field at it's time and neither Stihl nor Husqvarna had anything that was in it's league if you consider power to weight. And there are enough pros out there that never had your problems of some idiots running over your equipment and running succesfully their saws for a few years.
> 
> 7



There never were a disaster, just a few bad Zama carbs and some users that didn't care to look in the manual.

However, you could always say that it wasn't a good choice to leave the design of new carbs to Zama (that btw is owned by Stihl).

Bwalker has never been a numbskull, but rather a "straight shooter". If you agree with him or not is up to you - I don't always myself, but value his views anyway.


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Corrected the 562 numbers, and added the 560 ones.
> 
> The saber vs. brick factor and the effects of the Revboost does of course not show in those numbers.



thanks for using the proper german numbers.


----------



## Treespotter (Nov 6, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Your dreaming if you think a 6100 will beat a 562..


I can tell you we all were quite awake while doing the side by side. Maybe one day you can find out yourself and stop ventilating unfounded assumptions. 



Wolter


----------



## one.man.band (Nov 6, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Your right that is a really stupid argument almost as dumb as arguing one .1 kg or .1kw or .1 horse power.



agree.

of more interest are the bsfc (fuel consumption) numbers. not talking about the difference in a few tablespoons of fuel here.

those specs can tell you other things related to the motor, such as power/torque/bmep curves and efficiency. i have interest in those.

they are all just motors with chains to me, and could give a frog what anyone decides to chose brand wise.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 6, 2015)

So, somewhat on topic.

I actually do own a Makita tool, drill and impact gun, they are white, probably why I did not remember them.

Did enjoy the fellow in the blue shirt trying to market red chainsaws.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 6, 2015)

Makita used to market a line of consumer grade woodworking tools in red ('70s? '80s?). They were not as good as the blue ones (for real). Like Black and Decker, who had several lines of tools for different markets, from WalMart to Industrial customers - they rebranded their contractor grade line as 'DeWalt'.

Philbert


----------



## opinion (Nov 6, 2015)

What do people think of Hilti? I have some Makita white and blue power tools. What do the colors mean?


----------



## Philbert (Nov 6, 2015)

opinion said:


> I have some Makita white power tools. What do the colors mean?


For use in hospital renovations . . .

Hilti was always a 'Pro' grade brand for contractors, like Snap-On for mechanics. Can't say if their Home Depot tools are the same.

Milwaukee is still good, but not the same. Porter Cable and Delta have gone the way of Homelite and McCulloch - a tool in name only (TINA?). Can't just go by the brand name.

Philbert


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 6, 2015)

Why does the color have to do with being in a hospital?


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 6, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Makita used to market a line of consumer grade woodworking tools in red ('70s? '80s?). They were not as good as the blue ones (for real). Like Black and Decker, who had several lines of tools for different markets, from WalMart to Industrial customers - they rebranded their contractor grade line as 'DeWalt'.
> 
> Philbert



Black and Decker Professional line became Dewalt, used to swapped batteries and parts back and forth to keep them going. Stopped using them after the first total redesign. The BD Pro screw guns were the only serious local competition for the market dominating Makita 9.6 and 12 volts.

No idea what the colors mean anymore.

Pretty much a crap shoot as far as I am concerned. Hilti makes some first class tools but has made/marketed some serious junk as well. All the companies swing and miss occasionally.

No idea who is making the Hilti saws but the Wacker Neusons look like Dolmars.

For what it is worth Makita owns the nailer/air tech from NNK and when I read Makitas info they own Dolmar. The only people who claim any type of partner ship are Dolmar people.


----------



## mitch95100 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey guys, What I know of as of now is that Makita Corp. Will be handling the distribution of the Dolmar line, As far as i know this just means instead of having different distribution partners like MWE (my distributor) Makita will simply be handling the distribution for all of the U.S. I personally would not be worried about the purty red saws going anywhere...
Im sure there will be some changes but I'm sure it will not be anything drastic. And i agree with the above post saying we should weed out some of the small dealers. I am one f those that should go. I used to sell 4-5 saws a month and now with college and life happening i just don't have the time anymore... Im seriously thinking about buying a new 7910, a 510, and a few other goodies at my dealer pricing and turn in my dealership status for now until life settles down a bit...


----------



## bwalker (Nov 6, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Well obviously you like picking out certain aspects to prove your campain. So either we are comparing apples to apples(f.e. comparing the new versions of 60cc saws) or following your stupidity in bringing up whatever you like (like comparing a ten year old design to the new 60cc versions of husqvarna or stihl). Kind of like Husqvarna are all junk saws because the first few years the electronic carb was a disaster... You obviously like being some kind of numbskull.
> So if one leaves your route of strange ways and keeps chronology in perspection, Dolmar had with the 7900 saw THE major player in the field at it's time and neither Stihl nor Husqvarna had anything that was in it's league if you consider power to weight. And there are enough pros out there that never had your problems of some idiots running over your equipment and running succesfully their saws for a few years.
> 
> 7




Oh BS..I had several 372's a 440, a 460 and the 7900 at the same times. It was barely faster than a 372 and a 460 was closer yet when all were muffler modded. However, I could actually buy parts for a 372 or 460..
And Dolmar has never had a major player because there are so few in use....


----------



## Philbert (Nov 6, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Why does the color have to do with being in a hospital?


(Everything in a hospital is white . . .)

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2015)

mitch95100 said:


> Hey guys, What I know of as of now is that Makita Corp. Will be handling the distribution of the Dolmar line, As far as i know this just means instead of having different distribution partners like MWE (my distributor) Makita will simply be handling the distribution for all of the U.S. I personally would not be worried about the purty red saws going anywhere...
> Im sure there will be some changes but I'm sure it will not be anything drastic. And i agree with the above post saying we should weed out some of the small dealers. ...... ...



I suspect you are right, and hopefully that puts an end to the liars of Dolmar USA.


----------



## nnero (Nov 6, 2015)

So only bwalkers experiences are true now? There is a big difference between a 372 and 7900. Ive ran both i must be lying cause he says different. whatever, only he is right and everyone else is wrong. I love how he ignores everything that doesn't agree with him. funniest thing is sawtroll calling him a straight shooter. Hahaha what a joke. Keep up with the circle jerk. Your arms gotta be tired by now...


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 6, 2015)

I feel as long as we have great dealers who embrace the change and back it as well as or better then they have the Dolmar brand it will be just fine. It will probably have some growing pains but that is par for the coarse. But with that said I am glad I got a dolmar branded 6100.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 6, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> I feel as long as we have great dealers who embrace the change and back it as well as or better then they have the Dolmar brand it will be just fine. It will probably have some growing pains but that is par for the coarse. But with that said I am glad I got a dolmar branded 6100.


there are growing pains with the ordering system for sure....but i have recieved every single part i ordered and they have been some pretty hefty parts orders. That is 1000 times better than the old distributor network.


----------



## 166 (Nov 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I suspect you are right, and hopefully that puts an end to the liars of Dolmar USA.



Huh?

It surprises me that everybody but the dealers that have posted are all worked up over this. We're the ones that have years and years of investment into this.

I've known that changes were happening for almost six months. There is a whole new lineup of chainsaws that will be phased in over the next couple years. Also have a full lineup of cordless *** tools, expanded line of cut off saws, trimmers, blowers, pole saws, etc.

If I could only repeat what I heard at a trade show about Niko's favorite brand.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2015)

166 said:


> Huh?
> 
> It surprises me that everybody but the dealers that have posted are all worked up over this. We're the ones that have years and years of investment into this.
> 
> ...



Hopefully the new saws are neater and better handling than the ones they replace, and there will be more dealers like you. 

A return to outboard clutches likely would do a lot for the brand!

How is Scott btw, haven't seen him posting in some time?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Hopefully the new saws are neater and better handling than the ones they replace, and there will be more dealers like you.
> 
> A return to outboard clutches would do a lot for the brand!



Will have to disagree with the out board clutches. But to each his own. Keep keeping everyone on there toes.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I'll bite..
> 6100- 4.5hp, 13.22lbs
> 562xp-4.7hp, 12.7 lbs
> 362c-m-4.69, 12.8 lbs



That's a very optimistic weight spec on the 362, should be around 13.2 lbs - and the 562xp 12.8.

Those power specs all looks like hp(i), and would be .1 higher in hp(m) = German PS.

As I said a zillion times before, specs don't tell the full story, but are better than no info at all.


----------



## 166 (Nov 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Hopefully the new saws are neater and better handling than the ones they replace, and there will be more dealers like you.
> 
> A return to outboard clutches likely would do a lot for the brand!


----------



## bag-o-donuts (Nov 6, 2015)

Tease...


----------



## 166 (Nov 6, 2015)

bag-o-donuts said:


> Tease...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 6, 2015)

bag-o-donuts said:


> Tease...





166 said:


> View attachment 459059



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 6, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Will have to disagree with the out board clutches. But to each his own. Keep keeping everyone on there toes.


Out board clutch is a big no go for me. Can't remove the power head when you pinch the bar. Extra hassle to just change the chain or bar. And usually can't noodle worth a hoot. 
My stihl 056 has an outboard clutch and it is very heavy and handles like a boat anchor.


----------



## bag-o-donuts (Nov 6, 2015)

All I got was top handle. I'm too big to climb so meh.
I do like outboard clutches though.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 6, 2015)

I enjoyed trying a 6100 awhile back. I still like my 562 a bit better but I'd rather have the 6100 than a MS362. Who knows, hopefully Dolkita will revamp the product line a bit, market better and truly give Stihl, Husky and Echo something to think about. I'd still like to have a hopped up 7900/10 and a 166 though. I do like my 9010 VERY well outside of the A/V department.


----------



## bag-o-donuts (Nov 6, 2015)

I hope that we here in the PNW get better access to Dolmar/Makita out of this deal, however it works out. I despise the Stihl dealers around here, and Husqvarna is near nonexistent. Even if it is in a box store, it would be nice to be able to have another quality saw available.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2015)

166 said:


> View attachment 459060



I know, that's the 352 I believe?


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## opinion (Nov 7, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> there are growing pains with the ordering system for sure....but i have recieved every single part i ordered and they have been some pretty *hefty parts orders*. That is 1000 times better than the old distributor network.



But if Dolmars are so durable, why do you need parts?

J/K


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 7, 2015)

opinion said:


> But if Dolmars are so durable, why do you need parts?
> 
> J/K


dropping them from 60ft up and running them over with a bucket truck tends to require parts to fix em


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 7, 2015)

opinion said:


> But if Dolmars are so durable, why do you need parts?
> 
> J/K



Same reason the other's need parts.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 7, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Out board clutch is a big no go for me. Can't remove the power head when you pinch the bar. Extra hassle to just change the chain or bar. And usually can't noodle worth a hoot.
> My stihl 056 has an outboard clutch and it is very heavy and handles like a boat anchor.



I disagree with most of that, but it does take a second or two more the to change the chain. The outboard has all the technical/mechanical advantages.
The most important advantage is that it is much easier to make a well handling saw, as the bar is closer to the center of mass.

My best "noodlers" have an outboard clutch, and the modern Husky outboards are easy to remove the clutch from, without any special tools.

What you posted is a pretty wide-spread myth though.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry ST,

But again, it has been shown here already a few times, the dolmar 6100 is probably the best noodler at the moment.

Personaly I don't care if inboard or outboard.

7


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 7, 2015)

My 2260 is a terrible noodler, but i didn't get it to noodle.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 7, 2015)

Out board clutch, WTF. Is the clutch blue?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2017)

Is this changeover now complete in the US? 
Have the Dolmar saws been completely replaced, aside from unsold inventory? 
Are the Makita saws available in all sizes?

All I can find is this one web page, which does not seem to have any product links:
http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ChainSaws/

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## 166 (Jan 11, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Is this changeover now complete in the US?
> Have the Dolmar saws been completely replaced, aside from unsold inventory?
> Are the Makita saws available in all sizes?
> 
> ...


Most Dolmar label chainsaws are sold out. 
7910
7310
6400
Some 6100 models
421

The 32/35/510/5105 are still available I believe. 

The 6114 & 7414 cut off saws were sold out at the end of August. 

I have new Makita EA7900PR and DCS6421R's coming in tomorrow. 

The new XCU03 18V x2 (36V) brushless chainsaw was just released last week.


----------



## OldJack (Jan 11, 2017)

A bit more on the Canadian site.
http://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=toollist&categoryid=7&subcategoryid=40


----------



## tallguys (Jan 11, 2017)

According to that Makita Canadian site, looks like the 5105 and 7910 have been dropped.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2017)

tallguys said:


> According to that Makita Canadian site, looks like the 5105 and 7910 have been dropped.


_THAT_ was the question that I had. Dropped, or just not listed? It's on that page I referenced. 

The 7900 series really seemed to be the saw that got attention from guys on this site. Same weight as the 6400 series - it drives a much more favorable power-to-weight ratio. 

Hope that it is still in the line up, for the benefit of both end-users and dealers. 

Philbert


----------



## 166 (Jan 11, 2017)

Not sure why Canada wouldn't order the EA5000PR or the EA7900PR. Maybe new models are coming sooner than we think.


----------



## Gugi47 (Jan 12, 2017)

Philbert said:


> _THAT_ was the question that I had. Dropped, or just not listed? It's on that page I referenced.
> 
> The 7900 series really seemed to be the saw that got attention from guys on this site. Same weight as the 6400 series - it drives a much more favorable power-to-weight ratio.
> 
> ...



The bottom of the 6400 is the 7900.....


----------



## OldJack (Jan 12, 2017)

There's a list of new models at this site. The 56cc saw might be a completely new design rather than an ungrade of an old model. The 36cc design is new as far as I know.

http://www.coptool.com/makita-and-dolmar-are-merging-into-a-single-brand/

New Makita Power Equipment Chain Saws (Rolling Changes)

EA3200SR – 14″ 32 cc Chain Saw
EA3201SR – 14″ 32 cc Chain Saw w/ Tool-less Tensioner
EA3500SR – 16″ 35 cc Chain Saw
EA3601SR – 16″ 36 cc Chain Saw w/ Tool-less Tensioner
EA4300FR – 16″ 43 cc Chain Saw
DCS5121R – 18″ 50 cc Chain Saw
EA5600FR – 16″-20″ 56 cc Chain Saw
EA5000PR – 16″-20″ 50 cc Chain Saw
EA5001PR – 16″-20″ 50 cc Heated Handle Chain Saw
EA6100PR – 20″ 61 cc Chain Saw
EA7300PR – 73 cc Chain Saw
EA7301PR – 73 cc Heated Handle Chain Saw
EA7900PR – 79 cc Chain Saw
EA7901PR – 79 cc Heated Handle Chain Saw


----------



## belgian (Jan 12, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> I disagree with most of that, but it does take a second or two more the to change the chain. The outboard has all the technical/mechanical advantages.
> The most important advantage is that it is much easier to make a well handling saw, as the bar is closer to the center of mass.
> 
> My best "noodlers" have an outboard clutch, and the modern Husky outboards are easy to remove the clutch from, without any special tools.
> ...



Howdy Niko, you still are stubborn as the oldest troll in Norway I see....
Personally, I have a preference for the inboard clutch for several reasons, all listed before. But to each his own.

Dolmar/Makita is struggling very hard to built a decent market share in Europe, against Stihl and Husqvarna. Hard to believe since the prices of their pro saws are almost 40% lower than comparable saws from the other two. I'd buy Dolmar in the blink of an eye if I needed a new saw. Everybody knows by now they have good products. But that proves how difficult it is to beat good brands and an excellent area coverage by their respective dealers.

To keep up however 2 identical saw ranges with 2 different brands in such situation is way too costly. So it doesn't surprise that Makita drops the Dolmar range in the US. If Makita could just swallow their Japanese pride, I think it would make sense to just keep Dolmar as their single brand Europe I guess, but it'll probably the other way around.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2017)

belgian said:


> ....
> 
> To keep up however 2 identical saw ranges with 2 different brands in such situation is way too costly. So it doesn't surprise that Makita drops the Dolmar range in the US. If Makita could just swallow their Japanese pride, I think it would make sense to just keep Dolmar as their single brand Europe I guess, but it'll probably the other way around.



Hello Roland! Yes, I'm still here most days, but I'm not posting as much as I used to do.

For years now, the only way to buy Dolmars here is trough Makita dealers (or directly from the Makita importer), and there is no service anywhere (well maybe at the importer, haven't asked about that). The only exception I know about has been a time limited "in the box" campaign by a hardware chain, with heavily discounted 420SC (421 in the US) saws. No service in those stores of cause.

Dolmar used to have a quite good reputation here, helped by the "Sachs" connection and the fact that the Army used many 115iH saws trough the 1990s, but they have made no effort to get a decent market share here later.


----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2017)

OldJack said:


> There's a list of new models at this site. The 56cc saw might be a completely new design rather than an ungrade of an old model. The 36cc design is new as far as I know.
> 
> http://www.coptool.com/makita-and-dolmar-are-merging-into-a-single-brand/
> 
> ...


Would that 3601 perhaps be the 352 and the 3500 be the 35?


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2017)

svk said:


> Would that 3601 perhaps be the 352 and the 3500 be the 35?


Yes


----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2017)

166 said:


> Yes


And the 3601 will be available in US?


----------



## OldJack (Jan 12, 2017)

The USA dealer locater at http://www.dolmarpowerproducts.com/ no longer works for Canada. 
Use http://makita.ca/index2.php?event=contactus


----------



## 166 (Jan 12, 2017)

svk said:


> And the 3601 will be available in US?


Sometime this year


----------



## Vibes (Jan 12, 2017)

Seems like if there is a good dealer in the states and he pushes the product Dolmar/Makita sells. I have been seeing Mkaita cut off saws on the big jobs quite a bit anymore and the customers who run them love them. I hope the hand held stuff starts getting a hold on the market more. In my area chainsaws are the step child of any *** dealership. You have to get the high end trimmer market , and blower market in the suburbs.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 12, 2017)

Vibes said:


> ... You have to get the high end trimmer market , and blower market in the suburbs.


And that is I find perfect in the Makita lineup with being besides Honda the only manufacturer of real 4 stroke equipment. That I find will make transition for homeowners much easier if they can simply use the same gas can as for the lawnmower/-tractor.

7


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 13, 2017)

A while back I was told by the Makita distributor here the DCS were always the German origin saws we know, the EA were Chinese assembled with German parts, excluding (at that time) one entirely Japanese design and manufactured model (I can't recall which one).

I note the EA79XX models in the list above. Does that mean they are now assembled in China like the other EA saws, or still completely German origin or? I mean, it seems like the model code is no longer enough to work out where the parts are made or the saws are assembled.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 13, 2017)

7sleeper said:


> And that is I find perfect in the Makita lineup with being besides Honda the only manufacturer of real 4 stroke equipment. That I find will make transition for homeowners much easier if they can simply use the same gas can as for the lawnmower/-tractor.
> 
> 7



Yea but that little bit of information has to get to the homeowner. I just found this out when I bought my 3 new saws this December. I told my bud this who is a suburban landscaper with several trailers full of equipment. He was unaware. Unfortunately for Dolmar/Makita he's not the type of guy who is going to drive 100 miles and use up an afternoon to go find equipment, like I did to go buy my saws. 

Makita should step up the game on the dealer network. I live in a large metropolitan area and if you look on the website the dealers that are shown might have a product or 2. They have a sticker on the window and that's about it. I tried calling the one dealer for 2 days and no one answered. The one shop is a big Toro dealer so that over rides hand held sales. Like I said, they had some empty racks and brochures. No product. Makita can have he best product going but if its not pushing them they are going to have a tough time cracking the line-up with no store fronts.


----------



## 166 (Jan 13, 2017)

The EA are the newer models. The only DCS models available here are the 5121 (510) and 6421 (6400).

What you're distributor told you it's not true. 

Received new DCS6421R and EA7900PR and they are German made.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 13, 2017)

166 said:


> The EA are the newer models. The only DCS models available here are the 5121 (510) and 6421 (6400).
> 
> What you're distributor told you it's not true.
> 
> Received new DCS6421R and EA7900PR and they are German made.


Thanks.


----------



## Gugi47 (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm glad I got my DSCS 6421 before the China take over the market....LOL. 
I will not spend my money on The EA series....


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 13, 2017)

I have 2 good dealers near me, they are switching over to Makita, I have bought 3 Dolmars in the last couple weeks, 6100, 421, and a 7910 yesterday. I wanted the Dolmar name and I got them for really good prices due to the changeover, Dealer said it confuses customers having 2 different names. I was happy to help.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 13, 2017)

Gugi47 said:


> I'm glad I got my DSCS 6421 before the China take over the market....LOL.
> *I will not spend my money on The EA series....*


Look above, the EA has nothing to do with china! DCS = Dolmar chain saw... 

7


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 13, 2017)

I wonder if there are multiple product origins for some models and some markets might get the Chinese one while another market gets the German or Japanese one?


----------



## Roost426 (Jan 13, 2017)

So the EA7900 is just a rebadged/recolored 7910? It is made and assembled in germany at Dolmar still.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 13, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> I wonder if there are multiple product origins for some models and some markets might get the Chinese one while another market gets the German or Japanese one?





Gugi47 said:


> I'm glad I got my DSCS 6421 before the China take over the market....LOL.
> I will not spend my money on The EA series....





KiwiBro said:


> A while back I was told by the Makita distributor here the DCS were always the German origin saws we know, the EA were Chinese assembled with German parts, excluding (at that time) one entirely Japanese design and manufactured model (I can't recall which one).
> 
> I note the EA79XX models in the list above. Does that mean they are now assembled in China like the other EA saws, or still completely German origin or? I mean, it seems like the model code is no longer enough to work out where the parts are made or the saws are assembled.





To my knowledge all USA available Dolmar/Makita chainsaws and power cutters are made in Germany with the exception of the PS-32/EA3201 and the EK7651(4stroke). PS-510 was at one time assembled in china but that hasnt been the case in a long time. 

Some of the new models just coming out I havent laid eyes on yet so I dont want to comment and possibly give out information that isnt accurate.

@166


----------



## Finnlogger (Jan 14, 2017)

OldJack said:


> There's a list of new models at this site. The 56cc saw might be a completely new design rather than an ungrade of an old model. The 36cc design is new as far as I know.
> 
> http://www.coptool.com/makita-and-dolmar-are-merging-into-a-single-brand/
> 
> ...


Had the chance to test the new 36cc model for a couple of weeks. It is an interesting little saw, has nice torque and is light weight, good fuel economy. It has reed strato design just like the ps-6100. Wondering what that 56cc saw will be like, no information about it anywhere.

Check out @Finnlogger on Instagram 

Sent from my DMC-CM1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 14, 2017)

I love there design, the 7910 I just picked up new this week is well balanced, might send the 421 to MMWS instead of the 6100 for now, my son should love that thing.


----------



## Finnlogger (Jan 14, 2017)

I believe it's 35,2cc instead of 36cc.

Sent from my DMC-CM1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 14, 2017)

I like the partial red top cover, very sharp looking, stihl and husqvarna better look out!


----------



## hseII (Jan 14, 2017)

Finnlogger said:


> I believe it's 35,2cc instead of 36cc.
> 
> Sent from my DMC-CM1 using Tapatalk





dustinwilt68 said:


> I like the partial red top cover, very sharp looking, stihl and husqvarna better look out!



I wish they'd left the Blue to electric stuff & continued the updated covers like the one in FinnLogger's post. 


2 Rings & A Flattop, LLC Test Dummy


----------



## Vibes (Jan 14, 2017)

dustinwilt68 said:


> I have 2 good dealers near me, they are switching over to Makita, I have bought 3 Dolmars in the last couple weeks, 6100, 421, and a 7910 yesterday. I wanted the Dolmar name and I got them for really good prices due to the changeover, Dealer said it confuses customers having 2 different names. I was happy to help.


 What part of Pa.?


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 14, 2017)

Southwestern part, south of Pittsburgh


----------



## 166 (Jan 14, 2017)

hseII said:


> I wish they'd left the Blue to electric stuff & continued the updated covers like the one in FinnLogger's post.
> 
> 
> 2 Rings & A Flattop, LLC Test Dummy



All Gas Chainsaws will be Warm Red/Black.

All other product will be teal.


----------



## 166 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 14, 2017)

352 Tophandle?

7


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 14, 2017)

If anyone has interest in a new 6100 never fueled, pm me, saw a 461 today and think it is calling my name.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 14, 2017)

dustinwilt68 said:


> If anyone has interest in a new 6100 never fueled, pm me, saw a 461 today and think it is calling my name.



You sir, are the worst...


----------



## 166 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## hseII (Jan 14, 2017)

dustinwilt68 said:


> If anyone has interest in a new 6100 never fueled, pm me, saw a 461 today and think it is calling my name.



Those will do it. 


2 Rings & A Flattop, LLC Test Dummy


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes sir. They will


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2017)

Finnlogger said:


> I believe it's 35,2cc instead of 36cc.
> 
> Sent from my DMC-CM1 using Tapatalk


Very sharp looking saw!


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2017)

fordf150 said:


> To my knowledge all USA available Dolmar/Makita chainsaws and power cutters are made in Germany with the exception of the PS-32/EA3201 and the EK7651(4stroke). PS-510 was at one time assembled in china but that hasnt been the case in a long time.
> 
> Some of the new models just coming out I havent laid eyes on yet so I dont want to comment and possibly give out information that isnt accurate.
> 
> @166


If the 32 is made in China I personally wouldn't have any qualms about quality control. My 32 is put together extremely well.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 16, 2017)

166 said:


> View attachment 550804
> 
> View attachment 550802


How is the quick adjust chain adjuster on the saws pictured. I've seen that on many saws and didn't like it on any of them. Seems like the chain would be to loose or to tight.


----------



## Finnlogger (Jan 16, 2017)

Vibes said:


> How is the quick adjust chain adjuster on the saws pictured. I've seen that on many saws and didn't like it on any of them. Seems like the chain would be to loose or to tight.


Works just like on any other chainsaw. What do you mean by quick adjust? 

Lähetetty minun Nexus 9 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Vibes (Jan 17, 2017)

Finnlogger said:


> Works just like on any other chainsaw. What do you mean by quick adjust?
> 
> Lähetetty minun Nexus 9 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


 I mean that big knob on the clutch cover that looks like a cross between the tuning dial of an early 80's boom box, and a roller skate key.

If it works" just like on any other chainsaw." then that means it works like s#it. Thanks for clarity.


----------



## Finnlogger (Jan 17, 2017)

Well, in the pictures above the saws have the traditional system, you loosen the nuts with a wrench and tighten the chain by turning a screw. Makita and Dolmar toolless tightening system is quite good, there is a folding lever that you use to lock the system properly. 

By the way, those non removable bar nuts are way better compared to husqy's, that fall off rather easily...

Sent from my DMC-CM1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguys (Jan 17, 2017)

Vibes said:


> I mean that big knob on the clutch cover that looks like a cross between the tuning dial of an early 80's boom box, and a roller skate key.



I think the confusion regarding your question stems from the fact that the photo links you used showed the saws with traditional bar nuts.
As regards the toolless chain adjuster, I recall at least one member here having one on his Dolmar 3410TH and being quite pleased with it.


----------



## bang (Jan 17, 2017)

fordf150 said:


> To my knowledge all USA available Dolmar/Makita chainsaws and power cutters are made in Germany with the exception of the PS-32/EA3201 and the EK7651(4stroke). PS-510 was at one time assembled in china but that hasnt been the case in a long time.
> 
> Some of the new models just coming out I havent laid eyes on yet so I dont want to comment and possibly give out information that isnt accurate.
> 
> @166


I was looking at saws on ebay and found this info under the specs. If it's correct it is the 1st time I have heard Makita assembled or mfg. saws in India.
*Item specifics*
Condition:
New other (see details): A new, unused item with absolutely no signs of wear. The item may be missing the original packaging, ... Read more*about the condition*
Country of Manufacture: India
Model:
*DCS5200*
Displacement: 52.0 cc
Chain Gauge: 450 mm Engine Power: 3.7 hp
MPN:
*Does not apply*
BRAND: Makita
Product Type: Chain Saws Weight: 5.1 kg
UPC:
*Does not apply*


----------



## tallguys (Jan 17, 2017)

bang said:


> I was looking at saws on ebay and found this info under the specs. If it's correct it is the 1st time I have heard Makita assembled or mfg. saws in India.



I just looked at that listing. The seller and the saw are in India and the guy obviously didn't proof his ad prior to posting. That and his asking price is absurd.
Further on in the ad I found this gem  of a description:

Makita DCS5200 Petrol Chain Saw, 52.0 cc


*PS: This item runs on 220 V input; you may have to use an adapter to operate for 110 V input.*


----------



## Finnlogger (Jan 17, 2017)

Here you see the new tool-less chain tightening design, I sure would like to test this new battery saw!





Sent from my DMC-CM1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Jan 17, 2017)

Finnlogger said:


> I sure would like to test this new battery saw!


In general, I like a conventional, side-access, chain tension adjuster due to the precise control. A few saws I own have the tool-less feature, and they are OK - some work better than others.

As for the dual 18V battery design pictured, I get that: Makita is marketing it toward the millions of users already invested in their 18V contractor's tool line, and it could be a good 'add-on' choice for those folks. As strict O*P*E, I would prefer a single battery.

Philbert


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 17, 2017)

I would prefer a saw where I could cross use my batteries. Because batteries used once a year won't get better or last considerly longer. I would prefer to get "my moneys worth" from my equipment. Further you can often get the tools without the batteries much cheaper! 
As a single tool I would choose a corded saw. As mentioned above, batteries don't get better with sitting around. 

7


----------



## Philbert (Jan 17, 2017)

7sleeper said:


> I would prefer a saw where I could cross use my batteries.


And that is _exactly_ where this saw is targeted. Existing 18V users with_ occasional_ landscaping / cutting needs. 

If tree work was your _primary_ focus, then increased performance would take precedent over that feature. There are, of course, other battery powered tool threads, but the trends we are seeing is that 36V is the base for this category, with newer tools being offered in the 50, 80, and 120V range (!). Some of this is also being done in contractor tools (see DeWalt's 60V Flex Volt line http://www.dewalt.com/products/power-tools/shop-by-cordless-platform/60v-120v). We are also seeing larger capacity (e.g. 6.0 Ah) batteries, which are simply too clumsy for many hand-held contractor tools, but still acceptable on O*P*E for acceptable run times.

(P.S. I love my corded saws too!)

Good to have choices!

Philbert


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't work in construction. Did for a couple of summers, though. Seems like a chainsaw that could be used indoors and took batteries that were already on the jobsite would come in handy at times. 

I've not yet had the chance to run any cordless saws, but hopefully that'll change.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 17, 2017)

Corded and battery powered chainsaws are used by a lot of remodelers and timber framers (they still sling oil though!). 

Philbert


----------



## 166 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Vibes (Jan 18, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Corded and battery powered chainsaws are used by a lot of remodelers and timber framers (they still sling oil though!).
> 
> Philbert


Electric chainsaws are great on commercial jobsites for getting rid of crates and pallets. I work on metal roofing crews and when its clean-up time there is literally dumpsters full of old crate would and nonstandard pallets that need to be gotten rid of. That's where electric chainsaws come in handy. I still use one of those old Remington corded Limb and Trims, and I picked up one of those Chinese Homelites a few years back at a flea market that serve me well.

But the advancement of these new Lithium batteries is incredible. If you haven't run the new cordless tools you will be in for a surprise. You can run 100's of screws through the new impacts before recharging. I haven't used the latest Makita power tools but did 2 summers ago. I will say that the Miliwaukie brand is much better though. Both brands have completely eliminated the old 18V Dewalts with the old batteries in the bottom.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 18, 2017)

7sleeper said:


> I would prefer a saw where I could cross use my batteries. Because batteries used once a year won't get better or last considerly longer. I would prefer to get "my moneys worth" from my equipment. Further you can often get the tools without the batteries much cheaper!
> As a single tool I would choose a corded saw. As mentioned above, batteries don't get better with sitting around.
> 
> 7



I see you are in Austria. In the U.S. anymore on the big commercial jobs in my area, every contractor has nothing but cordless tools anymore. In fact its rare to even find cords, Temporary electrical outlets cost the companies money to install and maintain. Plus have you seen the price of a big commercial grade 100 ft extension cord lately. That just is laying around getting trampled and run over with lifts and tow motors creating an electrocusion hazard or a potential OSHA fine. Plus if you look at a big contractor and you add up the price it would cost them a year to have guys making $60+ per hour to wind and unwind cords and move them around jobs and store and put away it quickly adds up to the 10's of thousands of dollars. 

In fact about all you see plugged in the few outlets on jobs anymore are battery chargers.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 18, 2017)

Vibes said:


> I see you are in Austria. In the U.S. anymore on the big commercial jobs in my area, every contractor has nothing but cordless tools anymore. In fact its rare to even find cords, Temporary electrical outlets cost the companies money to install and maintain. Plus have you seen the price of a big commercial grade 100 ft extension cord lately. That just is laying around getting trampled and run over with lifts and tow motors creating an electrocusion hazard or a potential OSHA fine. Plus if you look at a big contractor and you add up the price it would cost them a year to have guys making $60+ per hour to wind and unwind cords and move them around jobs and store and put away it quickly adds up to the 10's of thousands of dollars.
> 
> In fact about all you see plugged in the few outlets on jobs anymore are battery chargers.


Here in Austria it is the same situation at commercial jobs. My comment about corded was more in tune about the homeowner. 

7


----------



## Franny K (Jan 18, 2017)

I did a few print screen pictures from the videos above in post #381

Note the sprocket is similar to some of the vingage 1/4 inch pitch stuff I see on ebay in that every other end is capped. 

Is there some cush drive in the parts I picture? Maybe the part I see runs the oil pump.

The bucking spike here is hard to tell if it goes far enough below the bar to be useful for starting cuts on small stuff. A problem with the Husqvarna one.

Is a 1/4 inch sprocket available?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 18, 2017)

The bucking spikes on these small saws provide little leverage - mostly to keep the saw from slipping, and to protect the case IMO. If you apply much leverage (as is often done to compensate for a dull chain) you will hit the overload, at least on the battery powered saws. Keep the chain sharp and let the saw do the work.



Vibes said:


> Electric chainsaws are great on commercial jobsites for getting rid of crates and pallets.


I would definitely want the tie strap bumper, low kick-back chain for that application.

Philbert


----------



## Franny K (Jan 18, 2017)

I think you will find when you get up to 8 inches or so the twist with force works pretty well. The narrow kerf probably rubs the bar and the twist has more control. I doubt prongs or points are really a benefit most of the time.


----------

